# 100 Meter Umfrage



## Andreas Thomsen

Mist- wollte bei Thema 100 Meter ne´Umfrage anhängen, habe mich aber zu dusselig angestellt! Also nochmal: Wie weit werft Ihr?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die Antworten werden ja wohl total unterschiedlich sein. Also manchmal werf ich keine 10 Meter raus. Und Brandungsangler werden wohl am meisten rauswerfen.

Ich seh da im Moment noch keinen Kick in der Umfrage, sorry.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

moin Rotauge #h 
da das Thema im Forum Brandungsangeln gestellt ist, geht die Frage natürlich
an die Brandungsangler und mich interessiert halt, was so machbar ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hab das noch nie gemessen naber denke schon dass ich die Hundert bei nicht zu starkem Gegenwind knacke!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,


ich habe mal bei >>100m schaffe ich wohl<< das Häkchen gesetzt - das heißt also,80 *bis *100m sollte es gehen.

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: bei Rückenwind natürlich weiter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin!
Ohne Montagen und alles auf der Wiese werfe ich um die 150 Meter bei guten Bedingungen etwas weiter. Ergo denke ich das ich am Wasser mit Montagen so über die 100 Meter kommen sollte. Kommt natürlich auf den Gegenwind und die richtigen Montagen drauf an.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Genau M_S: Richtige Montage und etwas Übung beim werfen, dann klappts auch mit hundert Metern und mehr.

Ich glaube allerdings, dass viele sich nicht vorstellen können wie weit hundert Meter wirklich sind.

Da kann man allen nur mal empfehlen - so wie bei Dir - mal auf der Wiese zu üben und vor allem auch richtig nachzumessen)


----------



## detlefb

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube allerdings, dass viele sich nicht vorstellen können wie weit hundert Meter wirklich sind.



Das ist in etwa die Entfernung zwischen den Toren auf den dem Fussballplatz. #h


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Der Wiesentest brachte bei mir auch die Ernüchterung...   

Ohne Montage und mit zugegebenermaßen nicht optimal abgestimmten Gerät hab ich immer so um die 100 Meter geworfen. Deswegen gehe ich mit Montage und Ködern von einer Wurfweite aus, die bei ca. 70-80 Metern liegt.

Wie gesagt, am Gerät könnte ich noch ziemlich feilen, aber das lohnt bei mir als absolutem Gelegenheitsangler in der Brandung nicht so.


----------



## Kev

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Habe schon einige Angler gesehen/getroffen, die der Meinung waren 100-150 Meter zu werfen.  #r  Was man dann meistens bei denen an Wurfweite sieht, befindet sich zwischen 70-90 Meter. #6  Die Wurfweite ist in der Tat schwer zu schätzen, da hilft nur der Test auf der Wiese (ruhig mit Vorfach und Köderersatz, wie Twister o. ä.). Ich schaffe wohl so 80 Meter mit gutem Gerät.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich schließe mich euch an. Die 100ter Marke ist drin. Bei optimalen Bedingungen vielleicht ein bischen mehr. Aber man sollte den Fisch nicht überwerfen. Manchmal sind sie direkt vor den Stiefeln.


----------



## Andreas Michael

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich weiss jetzt kommen wieder die sprüche  :g   habe aber trotzdem auf 150 meter geklickt   obwohl der Standartwurf eher bei 90-120 meter liegt #h ,  kommt aber wie schon einige getippselt haben auf die Bedingungen an und nicht zuvergessen die Wurftechnik, die Montagen um weit raus zu kommen, gehts nur mit Einhakenmontagen und möglichst ohne viel getüdel dran ansonnsten wird die wurfweite extrem abgebremmst.

Was ich auch für wichtig halte ist das Rute, Rolle und Schnur auf einander abgestimmt sein muss, damit meine ich das ich mit ner 45er schnur nicht annähernd an 100meter komme desweiteren muss die Rute eine optimale Aufladung haben, sprich mit einer 100 gr. Rute kann ich nicht mit 100gr 15o meter werfen es gibt viele Faktoren die da mit einwirken und so weiter


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hab mal für die "100m schaffe ich wohl" gestimmt, obwohl ich da auch was drüber komme. Denn "Über 100m kein Problem" halte ich für nen bisschen gestrunzt. Muss schon ein Optimaler wurf sein und den schaff ich nicht immer. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Eingefärbte Keulenschnüre geben doch einen ganz guten Anhaltspunkt. Und 100m sind immerhin 4 Farben von der Rolle.... (unterstellt, dass Schnurbogen und Mundschnur sich in etwa neutralisieren). Geht mal beim Wettkampf an den Keulenschnuranglern vorbei (bei viel Wind und ggf. Krautgang fast alle), da sind 4 Farben von der Rolle nur dann die Regel, wenn die Bedingungen für das Werfen "gut" sind (für das Angeln eher schlechter) = kein Gegenwind...
Bei Top Bedingungen (Ententeich oder Rückenwind, schöner Strand mit sicherem Stand / Anlauf, gedrehte Schnur, Einhaken-Montagen als Klapp-um-Vorfach etc.) kratzte ich die 140-150 m schon mal an, aber bestimmt nicht einen ganzen Wettkampf lang, man wird ja auch müder.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hi,

Hatte einige male das Große Glück mit Jemanden angeln zugehen der das Wettkampfmäßig betreibt.(dt.-Meister im Einzel u.o. Mannschaft)Dachte immer das wichtigste sei das Material. Sicher , aber noch wichtiger ist das Technische (Wurftechnik).
150m sind bei solchen Leuten nicht das Problem.Bei 180 - 200 Trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.
Natürch habe ich auch mal sein Mat. getestet. Mehr wie 120-140m mit Montage war nicht drinn.
Mit meinem Geschirr schaf ich wenn der Wurf optimal gelingt knappe 120m.Aber das ist eher selten der Fall.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Gunnar,
so ein Experte würde mit meinem Standartgerät bestimmt auch super Weiten hinbekommen. Ich denke auch, das Technik sehr viel ausmacht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kois*r*us

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo

Ich bin von Euren Wurfweiten schwer beeindruckt. Hier stelle ich einmal mehr fest, das meine Wurftechnik wohl noch nicht stimmt. Ich komme im besten Fall auf 80m (es sei denn, im werfe im Vakuum). Beziehen sich Eure Angaben auf die Verwendung einer Stationär- oder Multirolle? Welche Unterschiede in der Weite ergeben sich dabei denn?

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe für 70-80m gestimmt, mir geht es nicht um Rekorde sondern um Angeln und Fische fangen, ohne nächsten Tag mit Muskelkater im Arm aufzuwachen  .

Sicherlich ist ab und zu mehr drin, meine Angaben beziehen sich aber auf den Durschnitt bezüglich: _Wind, Strand, Montage, Köperliche Verfassung usw_.  #h


----------



## Laggo

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,
Hab auch mal für 70 bis 80 Meter gestimmt!
Hab auf der Wiese mal gemessen und war ohne Montage bei etwa 100 Metern!
Liegt bei mir mit Sicherheit am Gerät und Technik, da ich nur 1-2 mal im Jahr aus Jux das Brandungsangeln betreibe!
Und mit  meinem Belly brauch ich nicht so weit werfen


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Andreas,

Als ich mich das erste Mal mit dem Knaben unterhalten habe , habe ich erstmal in mich hineingegrinst. Immerhin angle ich schon länger wie 14 Tage , also was will der Kerl  überhaupt?
Das hat er mir dann genau gezeigt.Wir sind dann schnell mal unter der Woche nach Feierabend hoch zur Ostsee. Reine Angelzeit knappe 3h. 35 : 3 war das Ergebnis. (nur maßige und jeder mit einer Rute )Das war ne Lehrstunde wie se im Buche steht.
Eigentlich dacht ich ( natürlich nur für mich) das ich angeltechnisch was drauf habe.Aber danach?Da trennen mich Welten............welten..........

Gruß , 
Gunnar


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe für 70 bis 70 Meter gestimmt . Die schaffe ich bestimmt , es kann schoooooonnnnn mal vorkommen das ich weiter werfen aber das ist die Ausnahme und die Weite reicht mit hier an der Ostsee um Fisch zufangen .

Gruß aus Eutin   #g 
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Gunnar #h 

Eigentlich dacht ich ( natürlich nur für mich) das ich angeltechnisch was drauf habe.Aber danach?Da trennen mich Welten............welten..........

und Weiten....Weiten...
Weiß jemand, ob so ein Superspezialist mal nen Kursus macht, glaube das würde sich echt lohnen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich denke, der Kursus ist gar nicht wirklich nötig. Die Techniken sind in Zeitschriften etc. vielfach beschrieben und eigentlich einfach nachvollziehbar. 
Spannend ist die Rute und deren Verhalten beim "Aufladen", und das steht auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Blei-Gewicht. Bessere Ruten spannen halt besser auf und helfen damit erheblich bei der Weite (und die maximalen Wurfgewichte der Ruten sind dabei nicht so entscheidend -> mit Gewichten ab 200 g werfen zu müssen ist zumeist nur ein Thema bei Hackwinden); in der Regel sind 170-190 g ein gutes Gewicht, um "Weite zu machen". Wer selbst weiter werfen will, sollte mal die Länge der herabhängenden Schnur variiren. Viele nehmen zum Maß herabhängend bis zum ersten Rutenring, andere wiederum die volle Rutenlänge (schwerer zu kontrollieren). Je kürzer um so direkter spannt die Rute auf. Aber: Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wenn man 
1. das Vorfach ablegt, Länge 1 volle Rutenlänge, 
2. 1 - 2 Schritte nach vorne geht, um die Sehne zu straffen und dann 
3. mit einem kurzen Anlauf (1-3 Schritte) die Rute in einem großen Bogen explosionsartig über sich durchzieht bis der Rutenring das Wasser berührt (ja wirklich! so weit durchpeitschen!) und dann 
4. die Rute in die 10-Uhr-Stellung zurücknimmt, um die Schnur laufen zu lassen 
--> die extremste Aufspannung der Rute erreicht und vielleicht die besten Weiten.  Anfangs sind kürzeres Herabhängen einfacher zu beherrschen. 
In jedem Fall ist mehr Weite heraus zu holen, wenn Du bislang komplett aus der Luft geworfen hast durch Ablegen des Vorfachs!

Mehr kann man per Technik eigentlich nicht tun. Alles andere ist (wie in jedem Sport):  Training = ausprobieren und üben, üben, üben.

Und als Nachsatz: viele Fische werden in der ersten Rinne gefangen und Wettkämpfe entscheiden sich manchmal auch dort; aber sehr oft ist die erste Sandbank oder die zweite Rinne Pflicht und an vielen Stränden sind das eben 100m+.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Andreas,

*Super*spezi ist leicht übertrieben.Das Trifft dann eher zB. auf die Großmann-Brüder zu ( Weltmeister im BA ).

Und was den Kursus angeht. Einfach das Glück haben solch Leute am Teich zu treffen.Dann nur zuschauen und lernen und üben und üben u.üben u.üb........ 

Achja die Weiten, Die Machen nicht alles..... Hast du schon mal jemanden gesehen der vor dem eigentlichen Angeln mittels "Probewürfen" den Untergrund erkundet. Nach Rinnen , Kanten , Bänken und Löchern lotet ?Dann macht mann sich ne Zeichnung mit Richtungs und Entfernungsangaben. So kann mann die Stellen auch im Dunkeln gezielt anwerfen.
Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Geht hier am Thema vorbei.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

moin koschi,
so werde ich das mal probieren, habe bisher immer anders geworfen, nie mit  einem so lang abgelegten Vorfach.Vielen Dank für Tip´s. :g  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hi,



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Nachsatz: viele Fische werden in der ersten Rinne gefangen und Wettkämpfe entscheiden sich manchmal auch dort; aber sehr oft ist die erste Sandbank oder die zweite Rinne Pflicht und an vielen Stränden sind das eben 100m+.


Und genau das vergessen manche. Schmettern die Angeln soweit raus wie nur möglich. So das die Montage mitten auf der Bank landet , und denken nicht daran da sie die erste Rinne (50-60m) überworfen haben. Machen sich dann noch über die lustig die nicht so weit werfen , wundern sich dann wenn se nüscht fangen und geben anschließent dem Material schuld.

Gruß, 
Gunnar


----------



## petipet

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich werfe heute auf einer Wiese (50 Meter-Maßband) locker über 100 Meter. Allerdings habe ich Binnenfuzzy im letzten Jahr geübt, geübt, geübt. Auf ner Wiese und an Talsperren. Schätze, das ich mit einer geclipten Einhakenmontage bei moderaten Bedingungen um die 100 Meter werfe. Bei mir platzte sozusagen ein Knoten, als ich mal M.S. sein Wurfstiel nachprobierte.
Also ablegen, aus dem Stand ohne Ausfallschritt werfen. Der Knackpunkt war, dass der ausgestreckte Ellenbogen vor dem Wurfablauf weit nach oben steht. Nach einigen Dutzend Probewürfen gings immer besser. Mit dem Pendelwurf werfe ich, wenn`s die Uferbeschaffenheit sozusagen erzwingt. Manchmal auch nachts, dann stehen die Torske meist eh dichter unter Land.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Kann mir mal jemand kurz diesen Wurfstil erklären?
Wo lege ich das Blei ab und wie führe ich die Rute beim Wurf?


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,

ich bin meistmit einer Truppe von 6 Leuten unterwegs.
Einer von uns wirft ca. 120-150 m, der Rest bleibt bei 90- 120m hängen.
Wir haben unsere Schnur markiert und konnten somit feststellen wie weit 
wir werfen.

Paule


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo,
also mit meiner Karpfenrute (3.60m) komm ich schon en ganzes stück weit raus das werden so wenn ich richtig auswerfen schon so 100 bis 140m sein...aber dafor hab ich viel zu viel schiss das mir die angel bricht!!!  :q 

und mit der Spinnrute werf ich auch so 50 bis 60m weit..die is schon was stabiler..  #r


----------



## chippog

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

will mal ganz andere "probleme" hier ansprechen.
vorweg, da hat es doch so einen belgier, der die dreihundert knackt, wahrscheinlich nur mit blei. ich glaube der hat ne multi. wie habt ihr das? ich schaffe es nur mit ner stationären weit zu werfen. auf der wiese habe ich nur mit blei, 120 g, mehr nehme ich sowieso fast nicht zum fischen ehr weniger, 120 meter gemessen. bei guten bedingungen sind das am wasser höchstens hundert ehr weniger! ich werde aber mal mit montage, köder und so trockenwerfen, damit ich die wirkliche weite bei "normalbedingungen" mal exakt messen kann. noch ein kleiner hinweis zur sicherheit. wo auch immer ihr werft, seid sicher, dass ein kilometer in wurfrichtung niemand und nichts im wege ist, was durch gerissene schnur und ein einsammes blei in der luft schaden erleiden könnte. so, nun mein problem. fast keine von meinen angelstellen vom öresund bis zur norwegischen grenze, lässt einen schritt zu, also standwurf und obendrein ist meist bei dreimetersechzig schluss mit platz, da sich da hinter ein fels auftürmt. das heisst meist auch, dass das blei zirke nur die halbe rutenlänge runterhängen darf. obendrein muss ich oft die rute schräg halten, da oft ein guter standplatz für die füsse nicht mit viel platz hinter mir kombiniert ist. meistens habe ich so eine art spikes/steigeisen (gummisohle mit nägeln?!), damit ich auf den a....glatten felsen nicht ständig aus- und ins wasser rutsche. spikes, schwimmweste und nicht alleine angeln sind für mich auch ein muss. eigentlich bräuchte es auch eine wurfleine mit auftriebskörper. übrigens kann ich so eine schöne karre, die meine gesamte ausrüstung beinhalten könnte, völlig vergessen, da sie weder durchs gelände kommt noch ein geeigneter standort zur verfügung steht. eine erste rinne gibt es bei uns auch nicht in dem sinne. allerdings gibt es die höchst interessante linie, an der fels in sand übergeht. darüber hinaus und bis dort wird meist gefisch. fels ist fast identisch mit hänger und oder schnur durchschubbeln. desshalb will ich natürlich auch gerne weit rauswerfen könne. damit die angelstrecke im sand gross genug ist, gar exestiert, da ich fast immer aktiv fische, rute in der hand und ein, zwei mal pro minute ein stücken näherziehen. vierzig meter ist da ein muss, was aber unter den oben genannten bedingungen, vor allem bei gegenwind oft ein grenzfall werden kann.... zum glück sind wir nicht sonderlich von gegenwind abhängig. manchmal hat es auch bei ablandigem wind recht gutes angeln! wenn es dann so richtig heult, und du selber halbwegs gemütlich im windschatten der felsen stehst, können ehr senkrechte würfe locker die hundert meter durchbrechen! ähnliche verhältnisse wie hier beschrieben werdet ihr hauptsächlich auch in norwegen finden. desshalb habe ich auch etwas ausführlicher geschrieben. denn wenn die wellen grösser werden und die gischt spritzt, ist kustenangeln oft noch möglich, wenn ihr vorsicht walten lasst und auf nummer sicher geht. aber immer dran denken, die felsen können durch die gischt, durch regen oder durch fischschleim lebensgefährlich glatt werden!!! chippog, göteborg


----------



## Fischjäger

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hier einmal die Rekorde:


Gewichtsklasse   Hauptschnur   Schlagschnur   
125 gr. 0.28 mm 60 lbs 
150 gr. 0.35 mm 80 lbs 
175 gr. 0.35 mm 80 lbs 



Weltrekorde   

Gewicht/Gramm  Werfer/Nation  Datum  Distanz/Meter  Ort     

125  Danny Moeskops/Belgien  05.2002  262,75  Huntingdon/England   

150  Danny Moeskops/Belgien  09.2003  265,42  WM/Italien   

175  Danny Moeskops/Belgien  04.1998  272,39  Huntingdon/England   


Deutsche Rekorde          
Gewicht/Gramm  Werfer  Datum  Distanz/Meter  Ort   

125  Jan Peter Hinz  04.05.03  239,40  Kiel/Deutschland   

150  Jan Peter Hinz  23.06.02  241,70  Kiel/Deutschland   

175  Jan Peter Hinz  23.06.02  245,70  Kiel/Deutschland   


<Palerado>  schau einmal unter  http://www.surfcaster.de
dort sind auch Wurftechniken erklärt.


Paule


----------



## petipet

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@Palerado

Hab nicht so eine gute Schreibe wie M.S.  Versuche es aber mal. Das Blei mit locker gestraffter Schnur in einer Linie Körper, Rute hinter dir ablegen.  Den Ellenbogen Oberarmlänge vor der Schulter (etwa 10.00 Uhr anheben) und dann durchziehen. Schnurlänge ist individuell. Ich nehm halbe Rutenlänge. Auf jeden Fall wirfst du so nicht schräg. Das alleine bringt schon ein paar Meter. Dauerte bei mir einige Zeit, biß ich diesen Bewegungsablauf einigermaßen geschnallt hatte.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Super erklärt Peter, ich hätte das nicht besser gekonnt.  #h 
@alle zieht euch diese Seite mal rein. Da gibs viele Tipps. Mit dem Webmaster habe ich schon auf der Wiese gfworfen. Das war sehr fruchtbar das Training.


----------



## Geraetefetischist

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Also da einige hier die Multi angesprochen haben, ich werfe damit. Ist eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man mal gesehen hat wies geht. Mit nur ner Papieranleitung kommt man nie auf weite. Ich komme beim Trockenwerfen jedenfalls weiter als mit der Stationären. In der Praxis etwa gleichweit. Allerdings mit den in NL üblichen Drahtarmpaternostern. 

Die werden ziemlichen Windwiderstand haben, und so die Multi ausbremsen. Darauf bezieht sich auch meine obige angabe, da ich an der Ostsee erst einmal Brandungsangeln war. Schnur hab ich 0,36er (Macht mit der Multi wenig Unterschied) und eine im Vergleich sehr Dicke Schlagschnur. Meist werfe ich 170g also 6oz. Drahtkrallenbleie, die auch nicht gerade Windschnittig sind.

In weiter Entfernung hat die Multi jedenfalls Vorteile, obwohl die Modernen Stationären mit Flachspulen da gewaltig Boden gutgemacht haben.

Danny Moescops wirft übrigens mit unten am Griff montierter Rolle. Da kommt man noch ein bischen weiter mit als mit der Normalen Montage. Ist aber beim Fischen eher unbequem.

Schön an der Multi ist: Schnur verdrallt nicht, man kann sich nicht den Finger zerschneiden, man braucht beim Werfen die Bremse nicht verstellen, kein Bügel kann umschlagen, Keine Schnur wickelt sich um den ersten Rutenring.

Nachteil ist, dass man Übung braucht. Insbesondere Nachts braucht man sogar sehr viel Übung!

Aber Übung brauchts eh für die Technik. Denn am Gerät liegt das weniger. Ich hab mit die Teuersten Ruten, die sich für Geld Kaufen liessen. Damit sind auch weltrekorde aufgestellt worden. Nur viel weiter kommt man dadurch nicht, dass man ne Tolle Rute hat, natürlich macht sie schon was aus, aber ob die max. 20m dann die 350€ Aufpreis wert sind glaub ich weniger. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bitterling

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Habe letztes Jahr mit dem BA angefangen und festgestellt das die 100er für Anfänger fast unmöglich sind . Ich hatte mit MS und Andreasmichael ausgezeichnete Lehrmeister die mir wertvolle Tips gegeben haben.In der zwischenzeit kann ich aber sagen das ich fast regelmäßig die 100 treffe(wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen).
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin moin,
bin dann gestern abend noch mal zur Küste durchgestartet um, angeregt durch viele Beiträge, Theorie in die Praxis umzusetzen.
Mit dem lang abgelegten Vorfach und linken Arm in hoher Stellung klappte ausgezeichnet und flog auch direkt mal schön gerade raus  .
Muß das mit dem explosionartigen wohl noch ein bischen üben, also noch mehr Schmackes in den Wurf. Vieleicht in Kombination mit Kampfschrei wie beim Karate. Habe dann aber doch lieber leise geworfen, da noch andere Angler am Strand waren, sonst denken die noch, das mir einer abgeht beim Werfen. #t 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## chippog

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

so ist das, wenn informationen vom hörensagen weitergegeben werden. ich hätte also schreiben müssen, da ist so ein belgier, der fast die dreihundert knackt... muss doch noch mal ein paar trockenübungen machen, vor allem auch mit unseren junioren, damit die wenigstens bis hin zum sand werfen können. und danke für die links, jungs! chipp


----------



## Ralf-H

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,
ich habe auch die letzte Kathegorie angeklickt. Ich hab´ ca. 25 Jahre Brandungserfahrung an der Ostsee um Kiel, d.h. ein bischen Übung. Am Anfang hab´ ich weniger als 100m mit 160g geschafft, heute sind´s 190m mit 220g (Zebco World Champion 4,20, Shimano-Rolle, 17er Fireline, 80er Mono-Schlagschnur). Mit komplettem Geschirr (geklipptes Doppelhakensystem) sind´s am Strand dann noch 160m.
Ich kann mich den Meinungen oben nur anschließen, Übung macht den Meister. Fahrt doch mal im Herbst zu den verschiedenen Brandungsangel-Meisterschaften an die Ostsee und beobachtet die Cracks, wie die Werfen. Die Beschreibungen oben sind echt klasse, aber selber sehen wie´s geht, ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
(P.S.: ich kenne die Großmänner ganz gut, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.)
Ich habe vor 20 Jahren das erste mal versucht, mit der Multirolle 200g zu werfen. Ergebnis: eine 2cm Brandblase auf dem Daumen (vom Bremsen) - das war´s dann.
Letzte Woche habe ich wieder angefangen zu üben. Ergebnis: 120m mit 60g, nur 2x Tüddel (Rozemeijer+Trigger, ABU 6500 SportsMag). Der Witz ist, die Bremsen passend einzustellen. Meine Empfehlung, wie früher schonmal beschrieben: alle Fliehkraftgewichte rein, Schleifbremse ganz auf (!), Magnetbremse (falls vorhanden) von Wurf zu Wurf weiter lösen bis zum ersten Tüddel, dann wieder etwas zudrehen. Die Würfen langsam und vorsichtig durchziehen, viel weicher als mit Stationärrolle. Von Wurf zu Wurf die Power steigern, wenn Ihr Euch sicherer fühlt. Am Anfang mit mindestens 50g üben, das geht einfacher. Ein guter Helfer ist eine Metall-Roulladennadel - zum entwirren.
Stellt Euch einfach mal einen Nachmittag an den Strand oder auf eine Wiese und probiert verschiedene Wurftechniken, *******gal wie komisch die Touristen das finden (auf der Wiese sieht´s echt beknackt aus...). 
Viel Spaß beim Üben !!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Ralf-H #h 
zu der besagten Zebco World Champion habe ich schon einige gute Kritiken gehört. Was hat die Rute denn für ein empfohlenes Wurfgewicht? 220g Blei
traue ich meinem Gerät nicht zu, bleibe max. eher 10% darunter.Ist wohl ein ziemlich heftiges Teil oder?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralf-H

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Andreas,

die Zebco hat offiziell ein WG von 100-250g. Mit 220g komme ich noch nicht an die Grenzen der Rute, hat also noch Reserven. Auch Günter Großmann hat mir mal erzählt, daß er das Ding kaum voll aufgeladen bekommt. Mit 250g hab´ ich mir schon ´ne deftige Zerrung zugezogen, ist also nicht ratsam. Das Teil ist also wirklich ziemlich heftig. Das Handteil ist sehr lang, so daß man einen prima Hebel hat, um auch höhere Gewicht bewegen zu können.
Obwohl die Rute relativ steif ist, habe ich bisher keine Bißerkennungsschwierigkeiten gehabt (im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten). Also ich kann das Teil echt empfehlen und würde sie immer wieder kaufen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Danke für prompte Antwort Ralf,
ist die Rute denn eher was für Spezialisten und Arnold`s ?
Ach ja, wo liegt die denn preislich?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralf-H

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Andreas, 
ein klein bischen "Arnold" kanns schon sein, für´s aufladen braucht´s schon etwas Power, aber als Rute für "Spezialisten" würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen.
Zum Preis - ich hab die beiden Ruten vor etwa 4 Jahren gekauft, damals lagen sie bei ca. DM 280,- pro Stück. Ich hab´ keine Ahnung ob die in meiner Version noch verfügbar sind - ich glaube fast nicht. Ich habe diverse Ruten von Zebco (High-Power-Karpfen, -Spin, World-Champion-Seajigger, -Off-Shore, -Surf) und würde keine davon wieder eintauschen. Alle haben eine Superaktion, sind leicht, gute Verarbeitung (null Rost) und werfen sich einfach genial.
Versuch´ doch mal im Internet eine zu finden, das Alter sollte keine Rolle spielen, meine Ruten sehen nach Jahren intensiven Gebrauchs noch aus wie aus dem Laden.

Viel Erfolg
Ralf


----------



## petipet

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Andreas, hallo Ralf #h 

ich bin nun weißgott kein Experte im BA. Aber ich glaube, pauschal gibt es da keine Antwort drauf. Die Faktoren, weiter zu werfen, sind meiner Meinung nach: 95%  WERFEN - WERFEN - WERFEN  .
5%  ÜBEN - ÜBEN - ÜBEN. 
Teure, exklusive Ruten machen einen verkorksten Wurfstiel um nix besser.

Gruß...Peter #h


----------



## Mefo

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Habe es Mo.auf dem Sportplatz ausprobiert.
 Brandungsrute bei 130gr 110m   höchste Wurfweite 135m.
Spinnrute bei 20 gr  Witch durchschnittlich  65m  höchste Wurfweite 80 m


----------



## peter II

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

es kommt auch auf den Hebel an!
Da ich 2,0 Meter gross bin habe ich zu meinen besten Zeiten an Land ( nur Blei) recht häufig 160 Meter geworfen.
Bei weiterer Übung ist deutlich mehr drin m.E #v


----------



## Kalle

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Also, bei einem Meeting von unserem Angelverein warf ich mit...30 er Schnur 50 er Vorfach und nur dem Endblei von 150 g 130 Meter.Allerdings mit einer einfachen billigen Brandungsrute..
Versuchte es hinterher mit einer geliehenen Shimano und 180 g Blei und kam beim ersten Wurf auf über 160 Meter..
Ich denke auch mal es kommt drauf an, was für Windverhältnisse herrschen, aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt und wie die Gegebenheiten am Strand sind. Desweiteren muß jeder für sich herausfinden, wie er seine Rute, Rolle und Schnur zusammenstellt.
Also ich denke mal, das ich mit Schnur ,Haken und Wurm so um oder knapp über die 100 Meter werfe.


----------



## marschel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mein Rekord,
anhand der Keulenschnur abgelesen, lag bei 130-140 mtr. Allerdings hatten wir da auch leichten Rückenwind.
Da ich jetzt mit geflochtener Werfe, ist es schlecht abzulesen, aber auch ich habe ml für die 100er Marke gestimmt.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin moin #h 
konnte am Samstag bei bestem Wetter ganz deutlich die Sandbank erkennen.
"Da werfe ich doch locker drüber", dachte ich mir. Aber nix zu machen, sah gar nicht so weit aus, aber das Blei klatschte immer kurz vor der Bank in`s Wasser, also weiter an der Technik feilen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## atalein

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallöle an alle!

100 m schaff ich, hab ich mal so angeklickt. :z 

Am Strand ausprobiert mit verschiedenen Ruten und Rollen und Gewichten.
Am besten klappt bei mir weichere Rute mit 140 - 160 g Wurfgewicht und ablegen. ø-Weite ohne Vorfach-Klimbim: 125 m.

Denke, unter "normalen" BA-Bedingungen werfe ich um die 100 m.

Aber stimmt, muss ja nicht immer die richtige Weite sein. Kommt ja auch auf die Beschaffenheit der "Örtlichkeit" an.
Auch richtig und wichtig: üben, üben, üben ... :z  :z  :z


----------



## Martin1

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären,wie man das mit dem hinter sich ablegen hinbekommt,ohne das der Haken sich aus dem Einhängeklipp löst?Das schaffe ich fast nie.Seitdem praktiziere ich den Pendelwurf.
Ich habe mal bei Gegenwind mit Montage geworfen und bin das ganze abgeschritten.Habe grosse Schritte gemacht(hoffe das die 1 Meter lang waren #c )und brauchte 101 Schritte bis zum Blei.Seit dem glaube ich ,das ich ca.100 Meter weit werfe.  

 Gruß
 Martin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hi Martin, ich fische auch mit Clips. Alpha Bait Clips und Gemini Rig Clips. Ich achte beim ablegen nur darauf das die Schnur immer stramm ist vor dem Wurf dann hakt der Haken auch nicht vorher aus. Vertsuch doch mal. Bei mir gehts bestens.


----------



## Martin1

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Na,dann werd`ich mich mal anstrengen.
Danke für den Tipp.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

auf die technik kommt es an ! ich habe früher soviel falsch gemacht beim wurf, aber es wurde mir gezeigt und erklärt. als tip kann ich euch erstmal geben nicht auf einer wiese zu über sondern irgendeinen see. als ich auf ner wiese war hat sich das blei soweit in boden gebohrt dass ich buddeln musste.

und dann zählt doch einfach die kurbelumdrehungen und messt nach wieviel eine ungefähr ist, wenn ihr keine farbige schnur habt.

geht denn noch jemand von euch vielleicht nächste woche mal in die brandung ? wollte mal wieder los und meine kollegen haben keine zeit.


----------



## Bodo

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten sich eher überschätzen was ihre Wurfweite angeht.
Ich denke, dass der Großteil zwischen 80 und 100 Meter werfen wird. Um Weiten von über 100 Meter zu erzielen muß schon alles optimal passen oder man muß einer dieser Cracks a la Frese, Teege, Lohr usw sein.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## mb243

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich finde diese Umfrage bzw. das Thema wirklich sehr interessant, denn bis zum gestrigen Tag hatte ich wirklich keine Ahnung - wie weit ich nun wirklich werfen kann. 
Also bin ich mit meiner Freundin einfach auf die benachbarte Koppel gegangen und habe einige "Trocken-Würfe" praktiziert. Zuerst haben wir mit Maßband eine Strecke von 150 m abgesteckt. Als wir wieder am Startpunkt ankamen, sah das wirklich ganz schön weit bis zum letzen Fähnchen aus und ich war zuerst der Meinung, daß wir uns die letzen 50 Meter auch hätten sparen können!
Naja, Gerät zusammengebaut und einfach mal geworfen! Und siehe da - Iris (1,80 groß und 60 kg "schwer") schleuderte das 160gr-Blei auf 80 m. Danach noch ein bisschen an der Technik gefeilt (abgelegtes Blei bzw. Pendelwurf) und das Blei blieb bei Ihr immer so auf etwa 100 m liegen!!! Wir waren wirklich überrascht, denn das hätten wir nicht erwartet.
Dann kam ich an die Reihe und Iris durfte das Blei bei ca. 140 m aus dem Boden buddeln. Nach weiteren Versuchen pendelte sich die Weite bei mir immer so zwischen 130-140m ein. Ich muss dazu sagen, daß wir uns extra gegen den Wind gestellt hatten, um das wenigstens einigermaßen real beurteilen zu können.
Zum einen hat es einen riesen Spaß gebracht und zum anderen war diese "Trocken-Übung" wirklich mal ein "Augen-öffnen" bzgl. der tatsächlichen Wurfweite.
Ich kann dieses wirklich nur jedem empfehlen!!!

Bis denne
MB243


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wirf' mal mit geklipptem Vorfach (oder mit denen, die Du eben benutzt), und 2-3 Würfe auch "bewurmt" (damit es nicht so teuer wird   ). 

Nicht, um Dich zu frustrieren, sondern einfach nur, um noch realistischere Werte zu erhalten. Gegenwind klaut z.B. nicht die meisten Meter.....!

Und ist ja auch spannend, was von den Würmern so ankommt (und wie)..... 

Übrigens dabei auch sehr interessant zu erkennen, das bestimmte Bauarten von Vorfächern einfach deutlich weiter fliegen (z.B. Kaskade)!! Für Tage, an denen Weite mal wieder alles ist.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ DMV Mitangler,
was haben denn die Profis hauptsächlich für Gerät, Ruten, Rollen, Schnur?
Alles vom Feinsten = €-Oberklasse? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Börde-Pilker

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Moin

Da ich leider noch nie Brandungsangeln gemacht habe kann ich über eure Riesenwurfweiten leider nicht mitreden. Allerdings habe ich früher immer gedacht ich würde die 100m locker beim Pilken auf der Leeseite des Schiffes schaffen, weil ich deutlich weiter warf als die meisten anderen an Bord. Als ich das dann mal zuhause auf der Wiese nachgemessen hatte, war ich sehr erstaunt das ich nie über 80m kam. RuteAM Innerline 2,7m - WG 120Gr., Pilker 80Gr., Fireline 0,2mm. Ich habe die gleiche Rute noch mit einem WG von 200Gr. und hatte nahezu die gleichen Ergebnisse.  Ich habe versucht es mit üben zu steigern---keine Chance. Ich denke bei der Rutenlänge und meiner Körpergröße(172cm) ist da Feierabend.

BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



> Ich denke bei der Rutenlänge und meiner Körpergröße(172cm) ist da Feierabend.



Genau so ist es auch aber mehr die Rutenlänge als deine Körpergröße. Wenn du mit einer 4 Meter Rute werfen würdest bin ich mir sicher das du die 100 Meter schaffst.


----------



## karpfenwuerger

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Bei optimalen Bedingungen knack ich die 100er Marke. Mit optimalem Gerät und bei super Bedingungen dürften auch 120 Meter drin sein.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Es kommt auf das Geschirr an aber über 100 immer.


----------



## Buntbarsch

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

ich kann meine wurf weite seeeehr schlecht einschätzen.denk aber mal 50 schaff isch mindestes und an der see wohl auch so 70-80.


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

einmal übern fussballplatz = ca 110 meter (längs natürlich)


----------



## Arne

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Der Castingrecord liegt bei 263 m und ein paar zerquwetschten mit einem 30 g Wurfgewicht (Angabe von 2001). Ich habe einen Hotspot gefunden an dem es an Karpfen über 10 Pfund nur so wimmelt. Leider ist er nicht mehr zugänglich. Vorher hab ich dort innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden 4 Karpfen zwischen 5 und 7,5 Kg gefangen. Und das gegenüberliegende Ufer ist 180 bis 200 m weit entfernt (vom Luftbild abgegriffen). Welches Gerät würdet ihr empfehlen um dennoch an den Hotspot zu kommen.


----------



## sebastian

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

ups hab auch gevotet sorry !
eine stimme bei "ich denke 100m" wegzählen wer nur die Brandungsangler wissen will !


----------



## buddha

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich hab meine Alte rausgeworfen. Aber keine Ahnung wie weit?? 2-3m  #h


----------



## robertb

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Bei 100 Metern ist bei mir ziemlich sense. Kann aber bei unseren Gewässern ziemlich gut damit leben 

@Buddha


----------



## Pikeman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@Buddha,
um Deine Leistung vernünftig einordnen zu können,müssten wir wissen,wie schwer 
sie ist(war..).#c #c #c 
Immer bereit,`ne vernünftige Leistung zu bestaunen,ist
Pike von der Waterkant!!#r


----------



## buddha

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Pikeman schrieb:
			
		

> @Buddha,
> um Deine Leistung vernünftig einordnen zu können,müssten wir wissen,wie schwer
> sie ist(war..).#c #c #c
> Immer bereit,`ne vernünftige Leistung zu bestaunen,ist
> Pike von der Waterkant!!#r



1,78m _ 64kg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Buddha,
mal `ne Frage zur Wurftechnik: Abgelegt oder Pendelwurf, Eingeclippt oder frei zappelnd  .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## buddha

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Immer schön aus dem Handgelenk!!!!

 #6


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Buddha

 :q 

@ Arne



			
				Arne schrieb:
			
		

> ... das gegenüberliegende Ufer ist 180 bis 200 m weit entfernt (vom Luftbild abgegriffen). Welches Gerät würdet ihr empfehlen um dennoch an den Hotspot zu kommen.



Ganz normale Ruten mit ca. 2,75lbs, geflochtene Schnur, 150-200 Gramm Kugelbleie und ein kleines Schlauchboot... :m

Du merkst schon, worauf ich hinaus will, hmm?! Vergiss das zielgenaue  Werfen auf diese Mörderdistanz, das Rausfahren der Montagen ist viel einfacher...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Man was hab ich gelacht, Buddha der war echt #6!
Gruss Dennis


----------



## buddha

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@Pilkman
Wie wäre es denn mit nem Futterboot?? Oder sind da 180m - 200m schon zuviel??

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Hakengrösse 1

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Buddha = ... aus dem Handgelenk... 
Training oder was ? 
Heute noch nicht richtig gelacht; jetzt schon


----------



## elefant

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Da ich ja nun auch dabei bin der Brandungsangler-Fraktion beizutreten,habe ich für die 70-80m gestimmt. - Ich glaube Das mitlerweile zu schaffen!? Würde aber sehr gerne mal so einige Lehrstunden nehmen.... - Damit zum Herbst alles klappt. Bei mir is ja immer:Lerning by doing... und meistens fehlt ein Sachverständiger und man kann sich ja nicht selbst bei'm Werfen beobachten....


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Schade eigentlich, wollte gerade mal ein Video von meinen bescheidenen Wurfkünsten zur Diskussion stellen. Ist allerdings 2,2 MB gross die Zip Datei und Webspace habe ich keinen.
Ich denke aber ein paar Videos wären nicht schlecht. Dann könnte man mal ein wenig diskutieren.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ arne
263 m mit nem 30 gramm blei ??????????????????
das glaube ich nicht. zuviel windwiederstand usw...
bei den seelongslinging-WM ist ein belgier gewesen der mit 150 gramm
263 m kam. meinst wohl den oder ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



> bei den seelongslinging-WM ist ein belgier gewesen der mit 150 gramm



Werfen die mit normalem Gerät, Schnurstärke etc.?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Das glaube ich weniger. Das werden wohl Geräte sein, die einen Wert eines Kleinwagen haben. Also, lieber Andreas, das ist nichts für UNS :q.
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Sylverpasi,
Hier kannst du dir Videos von einigen Werfern ansehen.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

die fischen normales gerät !
habe kontakt zu einigen von denen.
aber die werfen mit mono und nicht geflochtener.
der belgier hatt mit ner multi geworfen soweit ich weiss.
mein rekord liegt (mit geflochtener und 175 gramm bei 212m).
unter see long slinging  auf der seite www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de könnt ihr einiges nachlesen. der stephan laudage bietet auch ab und zu training an für dmv mitglieder


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

sorry stimmt garnicht... das waren bei mir 150 gramm !!!


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Nicht schlecht die Weite.
Ich hätte auch mal Lust die Wiesen bei uns in der Umgebung mit meinen Bleien unsicher zu machen.
Ist nämlich wirklich verdammt schwer zu schätzen sowas.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

um es genau zu wissen musst du wirklich auf ne wiese gehen und messen.ansonsten misst du einfach mal 10 krubelumdrehungen aus und rechnest das dann auf eine runter. das ist ziemlich genau. dann kannst du im see werfen un die umdrehungen zählen.
denn wenn du auf ner wiese und die ist ein wenig weiche,verschwindet das blei teif im rasen und du darfst erstmal schön buddeln. nach drei würfen hast du dann kein bock mehr


----------



## chippog

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> um es genau zu wissen musst du wirklich auf ne wiese gehen und messen.ansonsten misst du einfach mal 10 krubelumdrehungen aus und rechnest das dann auf eine runter. das ist ziemlich genau. dann kannst du im see werfen un die umdrehungen zählen....


sollten diese zehn umdrehungen am äusseren ende der schnur gemessen werden, wird diese methode zu viele meter angeben. je weiter der wurf wird, desto grösser der fehler. ich bevorzuge die wiese zum messen!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ chippog

du hast recht, dass natürlich abweichungen vorhanden sind desto weiter der wurf ist, aber diese abweichungen sind minimal. wir haben das mal getestet.


----------



## poldy67

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

hallo an alle

ich denke das ich 90-110 m schaffe bis her war es immer genug Grins.

Poldy 67


----------



## Mjanek

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

So nun mal weg von der Küste und an den Fluss.
Mein Fluss ist die Ruhr und an meiner Lieblingstelle hat sie genau 82m breite.Das weis ich dahe so genau,weil in der Anzeige des Fahradfahrers den ich auf der anderen Seite (fast) getroffen habe die genaue Meter angabe stand.Rute war eine Sportex Turbospinn Carat mit 40g Wurfgewicht Köder (HÄHÄ) war ein 30g Effzet Blinker an einer 0,10er geflochtenen.


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Lustig sind die 11% die über 150 Meter werfen wollen.

Schaut euch einmal nur die Strecke auf dem Sportplatz an (100 Meterlauf)

Ich denke in einer windstillen Halle, mit einer dünnen Schnur und einem 200 Gramm Blei wäre einiges über 100 drin. Aber nie im Leben in der Brandung.

Ich denke das ich so bei 70-90 Meter liege.

MFG


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

150 Meter auf `nem Castingtournier bestimmt, aber unter gefechtsmäßigen Bedingungen   mit Vorfach und Wind glaube ich das auch nicht #c .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stör

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

fragt sich womit?frisby oder kugel?


----------



## Stör

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

ahso,angel!!! 150 meter!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> 150 Meter auf `nem Castingtournier bestimmt, aber unter gefechtsmäßigen Bedingungen   mit Vorfach und Wind glaube ich das auch nicht #c .
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Hey Andreas. Dir traue ich sogar 165,78 m zu.  :q  #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



> Hey Andreas. Dir traue ich sogar 165,78 m zu.



Eher 65,78 m  , Du hast mich noch nicht werfen gesehen #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

:q Upps da hab ich mich doch glatt verschrieben... wollte 6,578 , schreiben#y. Nee nee ist nur Spaß. Wenn Du einen Weitwurftrainer brauchst, dann bin ich bereit. Ich machs auch umsonst!!!


----------



## CyTrobIc

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

70 meter schmeiss ich schonmal ohne angel 
ich denke 100 schaff ich


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Was schmeisst du 70 Meter?

Tennisball oder was #g 

MFG


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

also bei dieser ganzen umfrage kommt es natürlich wirklich drauf an wie die wetterbedingungen sind. beim 6er gegenwind wird keiner über 100 m werfen.
ich werde jedefalls bald wieder übern gehen, denn ab und zu sind es eben doch die meter die einen zum fisch bringen


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich als "Süßwassermatrose" bin schon froh wenn ich 80m schaffe  Ich glaub ich komm mit der Spinnangel und Wathose weiter als mit der "Männerrute"


----------



## sundeule

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich fand mich immer ganz gut mit der Brandungsrute. Na logisch bin ich einer von denen mit den großen Weiten. :q 
 Dann habe ich mich mal auf die Koppel gestellt und war doch schwer ernüchtert: 112 m nach dem dritten Versuch.
Also sind es wohl doch eher < 100 in der Praxis |peinlich
Zum Glück sind die Fische nicht immer so streng und beßen auch mal in der ersten Rinne:q


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wenn einigermassen Wetter am Wochenende ist werden wir uns Samstag mal auf eine Wiese im Wald begeben.
Will das vor dem Trip im Oktober auch noch unbedingt heraus finden.
Ich hoffe doch stark dass ich an die 100 Meter (ohne Vorfach aber mit reichlich Rückenwind) herankomme.


----------



## DinkDiver

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hey Leute ich hab mal mit ner billigen Karpfenrute und 0.10 geflochtenen 150 geschafft. Naja zumindest nach der Information meines Freundes. Er war sich sicher das 150 m geflochtene drauf waren, und die waren nach dem wurf nicht mehr drauf. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich aber eher den Eindruck das es wohl eher 100 als 150 m waren. Aber ich denk mal 100 m sollten auch mit normalen material  möglich sein


----------



## mcmc

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Brandungsteufel,
ich gehöre auch zu den lustigen 11%, die bei optimalen Bedingungen über 150m werfen können. Optimal heisst dabei kein Gegenwind und ein Strand, der min. 10m breit und ohne größere Steine ist. Allerdings benötigt ich dazu ein perfekt aufgespanntes nicht zu langes Vorfach, das dann nicht in der Luft pendelt, eine hochwertige Ausrüstung.Rolle prallvoll mit gedrehter Schnur (auch die Schlagschnur) sowie einen dickeren abgeschnittenen Gummihandschuhfinger als Schutz. Hilfreich ist dann noch, wenn man ein wenig größer ist (ich 1,95m). Wenn Du einmal an einer Quali teilnimmst, wirst Du nicht wenige sehen, die auch weit über 150m werfen können.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Das mit dem Werfen ist so eine Sache . Wer es schafft ein Zweihakenvorfach mit 4 Wattwürmern auf 150m zu werfen gehört zu einer handvoll Leute die es hier in Deutschland schaffen . Habe mir mal den Spass gemacht und beim Casting teilgenommen , das hat einige Illusionen gekostet . Die Bedingungen waren mit leichtem seitlichen Gegenwind nicht unbedingt ideal , aber trotzdem war mit 125,150und175 gr. irgendwo bei 145 m schluß (ohne Vorfach ) . Natürlich war die Gerätevorgabe 0,70 Schlagschnur 0,28 Hauptschnur und 125 gr auf der Stationärrolle völlig ungewohnt (ab 150 gr. 0,35 Hauptschnur ). Ich traue mir mit einem Einhakenvorfach bei 0,28 Hauptschnur-200 gr. Blei  und normalen Bedingungen schon zu die 150m anzukratzen  , dieses ist aber nur bei einem gelungenem Wurf der Fall . Wenn ich es schaffe über die geammte Angelzeit eine Weite zwischen 120-130 Metern zu Werfen bin ich froh . Ganz entscheidend sind auf jeden Fall die Wetterbedingungen denn es gibt windstille Tage da glaubt man das Werfen verlernt zu haben , diese "tote Luft" kann schon bis zu 25 Meter Weite kosten . Also das Beste wäre wirklich sich mal mit seiner Brandungsrute bei ner Castingveranstaltung einzufinden , seine Vorfächer mit Jig`s zu bestücken und einfach mal ein paar Würfe zu machen .


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die immerwährende Diskussion....! 

Dennoch ich auch noch mal: McMc wirft über 150 m (und ich auch...), wobei ich wichtig finde daran zu denken, dass OPTIMALE Bedingungen unterstellt waren. 

Und das heisst (für mich) gedrehte Schnur, kein Gegenwind, Platz zum Ablegen, kein Krallenblei, EINHAKENMONTAGE (und die nach unten geclipt - idealerweise im Windshield oder Einhängeblei - NICHT nach oben). Und diese Bedingungen hat man nicht immer. Nachläufermontagen sind häifigst genug die Wahl am Wasser und die kosten auch schon wieder Weite.

Gönnt doch Einigen den Erfolg, genug trainiert und das Gerät optimiert zu haben, um diese Weite zu erreichen.

@Andreas B.: Das mit dem Casting (heisst ja jetzt anders, Weight Long Slinging oder so, guck im Heft gleich noch mal nach...) ist sehr interessant, vielleicht mache ich das wirklich mal, wobei eine 70er Schlagschnur an 28er Hauptschnur mit 125 g bei mir KEINE 150 m bringen, das ist mal klar!!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Koschi

was meinst Du mit gedrehter Schnur?

Ich selber werfe auch bei optimalen Bedingungen und mit 1 Hakensystem( fische fast nur noch so) nach unten geklippt in ein Alphaclip an 150m und mehr. Fische allerdings auch Gewichte zwischen 170-230g. Angel mit Stationaerrolle und 4-4,20m Rute

Mit 125g schaffe ich das garantiert auch nicht. Habe hier in England paar Spezies gesehen, die mit Einhakensystem ueber 200m werfen. Diese Weiten sind dann allerdings nur mit Multirolle zu erreichen. Solche Weitwurfspezies sind in England sehr rar gesaeht! Angeln auch meist ab 150g aufwaerts!

Die meisten Brandungsangler haben hier Supermarktmaterial und angeln mit 3 Hakensystem und wundern sich wenn den erst besten Fisch verlieren und sind froh wenn sie 50m schaffen!

Gutes Angelgeschirr ist hier sehr teuer. Ramsch bekommt an jeder Ecke gekauft!


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

"Gedrehte Schnur" ist bei mir (gelbe) Fireline - 0,12?, Tragkraft so 6,8 kg - als Hauptschnur, als Schlagschnur dann tatsächlich eine gedrehte Schnur mit entsprechender Tragkraft, die dennoch kurz davor ist, einem den Finger abzutrennen (vorbeugende Maßnahme bei mir: getapter Zeigefinger, Handschuhe, abgeschnittene Finger etc. sind mit zu viel Getüddel...).

Grüße nach England!!!


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

So, Eure Diskussionen haben mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich bin also eben im Regen zum Sportplatz, nachdem ich mir im Keller was zusammengesucht hab, wo ich denke das passt halbwegs. Brandungsangeln war ich das letzte mal in den fruühen 80ern...

Rute: Silstar React Telebeach, 4m WG 150-300 (war mal ein Schnäppchen für 39 DM)
Rolle: AVET SX (mit selbst eingebauten Magneten)
Schnur: 0,45er Mono durchgehend
Gewicht: Tiroler Hölzl Maxi Version - 30cm Schlauch, 170gr

Mit dem Ergebnis hätte ich nicht gerechnet. jeder Wurf reichte diagonal über den Platz, ohne groß was an meinem Wurfstil zu ändern. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so einfach wäre. -> Also 100m +

Jetblack
(Der jetzt im Schwarzwald aus 100m das Licht ausknipsen kann)


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Danke Jetblack.
Das gibt mir Hoffnung. Es ist also auch möglich ohne teures Gerät die 100 zu knacken.

Die 150 schaffe ich mit Sicherheit eh nicht, von daher...

Welchen Wurfstil hast Du verwendet? Überkopf mit ablegen oder mit Anlauf?
Oder vielleicht nen ganz Anderen?


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@Palerado

ich hab einfach meinen "Standard Stil" mit etwas mehr Bumm ausgeführt.

ca. 60-70cm Schnur von der Rutenspitze zum Blei, und dann ca. in der 11 Uhr Stellung ein wenig seitlich über Kopf durchgezogen - kein Anlauf, kein Ablegen, also kein Wurftuning, wie hier angesprochen. Der Junior saß im Auto, da wollt ich nicht so lange experimentieren 

Jetblack


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Unglaublich (für mich als Laien).
Ihr habt nicht zufällig einen sehr sehr kleinen Sportplatz oder? 

Aber wie gesagt. Samstag morgen geht es in den Wald. Da werde ich es probieren.

Je nach Ergebnis lest Ihr es hier oder in der Bild (Schlagzeile: Versager erhängt sich mit Fireline)


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

nur mal ein kleines beispiel wie es in der brandung auch laufen kann.
gestern war ich nämlich los gewesen. 6-7 er wind aus west. wir waren in dazendorf.
der wind schräg auflandig. kralle rauf und mit 2 hakensystem geangelt.
fast alle würfe sind nicht weiter als 80 m geflogen. und ih bin wirklich kein schlechter werfer.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



> gestern war ich nämlich los gewesen.



... und, geht denn schon was ;+ 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Kann nichts los gewesen sein. Sonst hätte er wohl berichtet


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

bericht ist gerade drinnen !!
der thread heisst "rollende brandung" 
wünsche euch viel spaß beim lesen.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

So hier nun unser Ergebnis:

Material
Rute: Dega Viplex Blue 100-180g Wurfgewicht
Rolle: Daiwa Emcast 5500
32er monofile Schnur
30er geflochtene Schlagschnur (hatte nichts anderes mehr da).

Ergebnisse:
95% der Würfe von mir und meinem Bruder landeten bei 95m

Am Ende konnte ich noch 2 Würfe mit voller Konzentration bei 115 Metern platzieren.

Gewichte 120 und 150g, wobei die 120er definitiv besser waren.
Mein Bruder hat mit Anlauf geworfen, ich mit ablegen.

Ich war nicht wirklich zufrieden und muss noch ein wenig an meiner Technik feilen.
Vielleicht nehme ich morgen mal die Kamera mit in den Wald und teste es dann nochmal.


----------



## chippog

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

vielleicht sollten wir doch noch mal eine umfrage starten mit den möglichkeiten geschätzt, "bei optimalen bedingungen", sprich rückenwind, ohne montage und so, gemessen und mit "realistischen" bedingungen, also montage und "üblichem" brandungsgegenwind gemessen. am besten wäre natürlich, wenn jeder nacheinander alle drei rubriken einträgt. dann hätten wir bald daten, mit denen ungefähre "realistische" weiten aus "optimale" weiten extrapoliert werden könnten. auch das verhältnis geschätzte weiten zu "realistische" weiten wäre natürlich recht interessant... bei gelegenheit werde ich mal mit meiner montage angeködert auf dem acker "angeln" hoffentlich sind dann keine möwen in der nähe! chipp


----------



## Koschi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> So hier nun unser Ergebnis:
> 
> Material
> Rute: Dega Viplex Blue 100-180g Wurfgewicht
> Rolle: Daiwa Emcast 5500
> 32er monofile Schnur
> 30er geflochtene Schlagschnur (hatte nichts anderes mehr da).
> 
> Ergebnisse:
> 95% der Würfe von mir und meinem Bruder landeten bei 95m
> 
> Am Ende konnte ich noch 2 Würfe mit voller Konzentration bei 115 Metern platzieren.
> 
> Gewichte 120 und 150g, wobei die 120er definitiv besser waren.



Also ich finde die Weite für die Gerätezusammenstellung schon gut, denn mit der Rute und der monofilen Schnur lassen sich kaum weit höhere Gewichte werfen und mit Vorfach etc. beginnt weites Werfen (mit Ruten mit stärkerem Rückgrat) bei 170 bis 210 g. Technik ausfeilen ist immer gut, aber Du bist m.E. bereits dicht am (materialbedingten) Grenzbereich.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Das freut mich natürlich zu hören.
Werde mal nächste Woche meine neue Rute weiter austesten.
Damit macht das Werfen mit Gewichten ab 150g keine so grossen Probleme (Mitchell Orca First class).
Mal sehen was das Training dann am Strand wert ist.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Guten Morgen Boardies!!

So, habe mich nun durch die kompletten 9Seiten dieses Threads gelesen und werd nun mal mein Statement dazu abgeben:
Also ich schaff,wie schreibt ihr so schön, unter optimalen Bedingungen *nur mit* *Blei *so um die 140 Meter mit nem 190gr. Blei.
Unter "Kampfbedingungen" bringe ich es mit einem Einhakenvorfach (Lift- oder CascadeNachläufer) so auf 80-100m (je nach Wind).                                  Mein Gerät: Rute: DAM BlackPanther 3,90m 100-250gr.
                Rolle: Daiwa Emblem X4500A
           Hauptschnur: Geflochten Dega X-Tron 4Farbig 0,15mm 
           Schlagschnur: 15m lange MonofileTapertips 0,60mm auf 0,30m      Man hört ja von so vielen Leuten das das Gerät  gerade beim BA optimal auf den jeweiligen Angler abgestimmt sein soll. Nun spiele ich schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir neue Ruten zu kaufen. Wobei ich mir als Kostenlimit so 200Teuro pro Stück gesetzt habe, da mir mein Hobby das allemal wert ist. Was mich von dieser Investition bislang abhält, ist die Angst vor einem Fehlkauf. Im Katalog sehen die Ruten ja alle schick aus, aber passen sie auch in der Praxis zu mir? Komm ich mit 3,90m aus oder bringen 4,20m noch´n paar Meter mehr weite? Werfe ich mit ner harten oder ner weichen Rute weiter?? Fragen über Fragen tun sich da bei mir auf, die vor einer Investition dieser Preisklasse geklärt werden müssten.  Ich hab bisher aber noch keinen Händler gefunden der sagt "hier nimm mal die 3-4Stöcker mit, probiere sie aus und dann kannst dich entscheiden".
Da ist mir der Gedanke gekommen hier im Board mal nen Stein ins rollen zu bringen(oder auch nicht): Wie wäre es denn wenn wir Boardies mal nen "Gerätetesttag" an der Küste mit gemütlichem Beisammensein, Klönschnack,Fachsimpeln Grillen etc. und anschliessender "Praxisübung"(Brandungsangeln) auf die Beine stellen würden??? 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch nen Gerätehändler der sich bereit erklärt so eine "Veranstaltung"mit ein  paar Ruten/Rollen von Economy bis First Class auszustatten und zu begleiten, um diese dann ausgiebig zu testen. Sowas könnte vielleicht auch grad für die Brandungsangelanfänger/-einsteiger ne gehörige Kaufentscheidungserleichterung sein. Oder er wird direkt fündig und kauft direkt vor Ort "sein Traumgerät". Wenn dann noch jemand Kontakte zu einem oder mehreren Wurfcracks hat... umso besser!! So kann man gleich noch unter fachkundiger Anleitung an der Wurftechnik feilen. Am leiblichen Wohl soll es natürlich auch nicht scheitern wenn jeder seinen Beitrag dazu leistet. Einer besorgt denn Grill, ein anderer kümmert sich um die Getränke usw...usw...usw...
Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken???
Ist bestimmt noch´n weiter Weg bis zur Durchführung aber gemeinsam schafft man auch sowas!!! oder nicht??
Als grobe terminliche Richtung hab ich so an nächstes Jahr Mitte/Ende April gedacht. Damit auch noch genug Zeit zur Planung bleibt und sich jeder terminlich darauf einstellen kann.
Würd mich freuen Eure Meinung dazu zu lesen!!

Mit fischigen Grüssen
Daniel (dorschjaeger75)|wavey:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Daniel,
Die Idee finde ich klasse #6 . Dann könnten auch mal Wurfstile und -arten in der Praxis vorgeführt werden. Gerade die Wurftechniken mal praktisch anzusehen und dann in die Tat umzusetzen hätte schon was, und wenn der/ die Händler dann auch noch ordentlich Zubehör etc. mitbringen, könnten diese natürlich auch noch ein paar € dabei machen. Ich wär dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## petipet

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo und Moin Daniel,


ich finde deine Idee gut. Es wäre doch gar nicht schlecht, könnte man sich über dieses Thema austauschen.

Gruß...Peter

P.S. Viele, gutgemeinte Ratschläge, Ruten vom Händler zu testen, sind meiner Meinung nach gar nicht umzusetzen. Schön wäre es ja.


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Warum ist das nicht umzusetzen?
Ich habe meinem Händler letztens gesagt dass ich die Rute zuhause zur Probe werfe und sie sonst zurück gebe. Das fand er in Ordnung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Man sollte Brandungsangeln immer vor dem Kauf werfen können. Ohne dem würde ich mir keine Rute kaufen.
Die Idee ansich ist schon gut, gilt es nur einen Händler zu finden der von jeder Sorte und von jedem Hersteller was in den Regalen hat. Und den wird es wohl nicht geben. Einige Händler haben Cormoran und Daiwa aber kein Shimano. Andere haben Byron, Dega und Zebco und noch andere haben DAM und was weis ich noch alles.
Also ziemlich schwer das ganze. Da wäre es schon sinnvoller bei einem der vielen Boardietreffen so einen Test für jedermann durchzuführen. Ich hätte jedenfalls kein Problem Kumpels mit meinen Stöckern werfen zu lassen. wenn sich dann zusätzlich noch ein Händler bereit erklärt das eine oder andere Teil zur Verfügung zustellen wäre das natürlich noch viel besser.
Wie wäre es zB. mit dem 27.11. da kommen ja eh schon einige Boardies in Meschendorf (M-V) zusammen, das wäre doch schonmal ein Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Also, ich habe meinen Haken mal bei 150 gesetzt, allerdings natürlich nur unter den besten Bedingungen, meist plumpst das Blei leider früher in Wasser  Aber da ich Keulenschnur mit unterschiedlicher Farbe benutze, weiß ich halt, dass es auch schon ab und an um die 150 Meter sind.

LG,
Hauke


----------



## Palerado

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren um wieviel die Weite durch ein Vorfach zurück geht.
Also wenn man bei guten Bedingungen nur mit Blei 120m wirft, wieviel mag es dann noch mit einem guten Vorfach sein.


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Denke auch das auf einem Treffen die beste Idee ist.

Wollte es auch mal bei uns auf dem Sportplatz mit meinen Shimano-Rute testen.

Habe aber Abstand davon genommen da ich mir schon bei dem Gedanken ziemlich doof vorkam 

Das Meer ist ja nur 300 Km entfernt


----------



## jense

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

moin brandungsteufel



> Habe aber Abstand davon genommen da ich mir schon bei dem Gedanken ziemlich doof vorkam


musst nich tun, die einzige sichere möglichkeit deinen "wurf" zu finden ist nun mal so

stelle dir ein paar stocker(holz) auf 70/80/90 bzw mehr meter und schaffe dir einen sektor nun teste verschiedene würfe und bleie du wirst schnell den geeigneten finden

@ ms meschendorf ist auch mein hausrevier, 27.11 wäre ne gute idee
        leider sind wie überall sehr viele kleine unterwegs konnte jedoch am we
        neben ca 20 nemos auch 15 einpacken der größte knapp 60 cm

                                  jense


----------



## Kalle

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wir hatten mal von meinen ehemaligen verein einen werfertag....ca 10 jahre her.oder war es noch länger her |kopfkrat 

ich warf mit einer 3,90 m rute 0,30 er mono schnur und 0,60mm vorfach und 150 g blei bei schönsten wetter und kaum wind an die 140 m....

ein kollege gab mir seine rute ,shimano 4,25 rolle auch shimano und die gleiche schnurstärke mit ebenfalls 150 g blei......
hab nur gestaunt, da man mit guten geschirr so weit werfen kann.
ich warf auf anhieb über 160 m.....
Heute benutze ich 180-200 g bleie und auch shimano ruten....

denke allerdings mit haken und wurm dran und einigermassen bedingungen komm ich grad mal so über die 100 m...

man bedenke aber, der fisch steht nicht nur in und um die 100 m meist werden sie überworfen :q 

Aber mal wieder so einen werfertag mit dem eigenen geschirr machen, wäre klasse #6


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe beim Wettkampf mit einen 100 Gramm Gummiball (wegen der Sicherheit) 134 Meter geworfen (und den Sektor getroffen  ) mit 170 Gramm werfe ich ca. 170 Meter auf der Wiese. Alles natürlich OHNE Montage!!! Mit Montage sieht es alles schon ganz anders aus. Mit einer Motage mit nur einen Haken kann man immer noch 130-140 Meter schaffen wenn der Wind mitspielt, mit 2 Haken sind es schon deutlich weniger an Metern. Aber es kommt ja bekanntlich beim Brandungsangeln nicht nur auf die Meter an, die meisten Angler überwerfen bei Dunkelheit den Fisch ganz einfach. Ich habe schon schöne Dorsche (bis 65cm) in 20-40 Meter Entfernung gefischt. Fazit: Nicht alleine die Wurfweite ist entscheidend sondern vor allen Dingen FRISCHE Köder.
P.S.: Natürlich muß das Gerät dementsprechend sein um auf die angegebenen Meter zu kommen. 
mfg
Klaus


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

In einem englischen Magazin ,ich galube "Sea Angler" haben sie einen Wurftest gemacht mit Einhakensystem und kamen bei den meisten Multirollenstoeker im Schnitt auf 200 Yards(180m) und mit Stationaerrollenruten auf im Schnitt auf ueber 150-200 Yards. Ich glaub Greys gibt auf eine Rute sogar die Garantie, das man als ungeuebeter Werfer mindestens 180 Yards wirft(ca 160m) , ansonsten kann an sie zurueckbringen!


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> In einem englischen Magazin ,ich galube "Sea Angler" haben sie einen Wurftest gemacht mit Einhakensystem und kamen bei den meisten Multirollenstoeker im Schnitt auf 200 Yards(180m) und mit Stationaerrollenruten auf im Schnitt auf ueber 150-200 Yards. Ich glaub Greys gibt auf eine Rute sogar die Garantie, das man als ungeuebeter Werfer mindestens 180 Yards wirft(ca 160m) , ansonsten kann an sie zurueckbringen!




Na dann will ich aber nicht wissen, wieviele Ruten zurückkommen


----------



## Tino

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

*Hab ich gelacht,Buddha!!!*

*Echt geil. *


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin
Da geflochtene Schnüre einiges mehr an Wurfweite bringen, möchte ich meine Shimano 6000er Ersatzspulen wieder mit Geflechtschnüren füllen.
Hatte vorher wohl billige geflochtene drauf, war nach kurzer Zeit aufgereppelt,
trotz 15m vorgeschalteten Tapered Leader. 

Also Frage an die Geflechtangler:Wer hat mit welcher Schnur gute Erfahrung gemacht? Schnurstärke, 17er?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo Andreas,
ich kann dir nur die Fireline empfehlen. Die gibt es jetzt sogar mit noch höherer Tragkraft als zuvor. Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Farben. Sie friert auch nicht an der Rolle an wie andere geflochtene Schnüre. Ich habe schon bei Windstärke 7 und 4 Grad Minus damit gefischt. Die Würmer sind mir an den Haken festgefroren (bei den Vormontierten) und die Fireline ließ sich immer noch gut werfen (obwohl teilweise Eisschnee am Spitzenring war (vonm einholen der Schnur)). Andere geflochtene Schnüre quellen bei Frost auf und verkleben auf der Spule. Vielleicht gibt es auch andere geflochtene mit den Eigenschaften der Fireline aber die kenne ich nicht.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Klaus
welchen Durchmesser fischt Du?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wenn ich mir die Werte auf folgender Seite anschaue bin ich baff 

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/rekorde.html

Sind ja richtige Leistungssportler 

MFG


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus
> welchen Durchmesser fischt Du?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Hi Andreas,
ich fische im Moment die 17er werde aber beim nächsten wechsel die 15er nehmen da die neue 15er die gleiche Tragkraft aht wie die alte 17er. Als Schlagschnur würde ich dir die 25er oder gar 39er empfehlen, ich kenne ja deinen Wurfstil b.z.w. deine Beschleunigung der Rute nicht. Falls du die 25er nicht durchknallst, natürlich die 25er. Als Vorfachschnur würde ich dir Amnesia empfehlen da geflochtene Schnüre die Schockbelastung beim Wurf nicht so gut vertragen (ich hab schon 39er durchgeknallt als ich nur das Blei dran hatte). Die Amnesia hat eine sehr hohe Dehnung und federt somit die auftretenen Kräfte sehr gut ab. Beim Vorfachbau dran denken das die Amnesia sich noch etwas längt. Als Mundschnur kannst du ja dann normale monofile Schnur nehmen. 

........guckst du hier......
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32541&item=7113609501&rd=1

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Werte auf folgender Seite anschaue bin ich baff
> 
> http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/rekorde.html
> 
> Sind ja richtige Leistungssportler
> 
> MFG


Hi,
die werfen alle mit Multirollen. Mit der Stationärrolle kommt man nicht soweit. Die Multirollen haben den Vorteil das der Reibungswiederstand der Schnur beim Wurf abnimmt im Gegensatz zur Stationärrolle wo der Reibungswiederstand beim Wurf zunimmt (die Schnur reibt sich am Spulenrand). Das werfen mit der Multirolle ist nicht ganz einfach zu erlernen und hat in der Brandung auch den Nachteil das das einholen der Schnur sehr lange dauert (wegen der Übersetzung). Aber das soll die Leistung der Jungs natürlich nicht schmälern. Meine "Achtung" haben sie auf jeden Fall.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Als Schlagschnur habe ich bisher ne 15m Mono von 0,3 auf 0,57 gehend benutzt, hat mir bisher ganz gut gefallen. Eine Mono ist wohl beständiger bei Muschelbänken etc.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo nochmal,
eine monofile Schlagschnur kannst du natürlich auch benutzen (ist sogar noch besser). Dann hat sich auch das Thema mit der Amnesia erledigt, die brauchst du dann nicht unbedingt.

Gruß aus den saukalten Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich geh mit einer Keulemschnur in die Brandung. Da kann ich immer an der Farbe sehen wie weit ich geworfen habe. Immer um die 70m, bei Ostwind 80m.  Manchmal kommt ein guter Kumpel mit. Der rollt glatt 2 Farben mehr ab.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin
hab noch mal `ne Frage an die Weitwurfexperten was die Schnüre angeht. Angenommen ich werfe mit 30iger Mono und angeknotetem 15m Taped Leader 100 Meter, was würden andere Schnüre z.B.: Keulenschnur oder geflochtene Schnüre mit Vorfach ( oder gibt es sonst noch Varianten?) für Weiten bringen? Immer vorausgesetzt gleiches Gerät, Vorfach etc.  

Und Unterschiede Wurfweiten zwischen eingeklippten 1 Haken- und 2 Hakenvorfächern wäre auch noch interessant.
Bin mal auf Eure Einschätzungen gespannt. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> hab noch mal `ne Frage an die Weitwurfexperten was die Schnüre angeht. Angenommen ich werfe mit 30iger Mono und angeknotetem 15m Taped Leader 100 Meter, was würden andere Schnüre z.B.: Keulenschnur oder geflochtene Schnüre mit Vorfach ( oder gibt es sonst noch Varianten?) für Weiten bringen? Immer vorausgesetzt gleiches Gerät, Vorfach etc.
> 
> Und Unterschiede Wurfweiten zwischen eingeklippten 1 Haken- und 2 Hakenvorfächern wäre auch noch interessant.
> Bin mal auf Eure Einschätzungen gespannt.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Ne 30er mono habe ich das letzte Mal vor bestimmt 8 Jahren in der Brandung eingesetzt, danach habe ich nur noch durchgehende Keule gefischt, da ich es hasse, wenn man viel Krautgang hat, ewig die Algen aus dem Knoten pulen zu müssen.... |gr:  :c 

Dann stellte sich aber das Problem, dass diese Keulen sehr teuer sind und auch die Distanz nicht wirklich toll ist, die ich damit werfen konnte. :v 

Marcel1409 und Agalatze haben mich dann auf die Spur der Geflochtenen Schnüre gebracht, welche ich jetzt nurnoch fische. Als Hauptschnur ist eine 15er Fireline drauf und eine 24er als Schlagschnur davorgeknotet. 

Was die Wurfweiten angeht stelle ich absolute Verbesserungen fest. Früher mit der monofilen, so wie Du sie beschreibst hatte ich auch Wurfweiten um die 100 Meter, mit der Keule waren es wohl so um die 110-120 und mit der Geflochtenen geht es sehr, sehr viel weiter hinaus. Ich kann nicht ganau sagen wie weit, da man das ja nirgends ablesen kann, aber ich schätze, so um die 140 Meter werden das wohl schon sein.... #6 

Was den Unterschied zwischen 1- und 2-Hakensystemen angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich dazu übergegangen bin, selbststraffende 1-Haken-Systeme zu fischen, da die anderen mir viel zu stressig sind. Sicherlich, ich habe auch noch Systeme mit 2 Haken, aber die kommen kaum noch zum Einsatz. Die Wurfweite ist so bestimmt um im Schnitt 30 Meter größer....

Achja, ganz wichtig ist auch, dass die Vorfächer schon kurz sind, das wirkt sich enorm aus....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Hauke,
das ist doch mal `ne Aussage! Hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel ausmacht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Hauke,
> das ist doch mal `ne Aussage! Hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel ausmacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Wenn wir uns mal am Strand treffen, dann kannst Du ja mal werfen - Du wirst Dich wundern....

Aber dann kriegst Du Tape für den Zeigefinger, sonst kannst Du Deine Fingerkuppe aus der Ostsee pulen....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



> 15er Fireline drauf und eine 24er als Schlagschnur davorgeknotet



Wie lang ist denn die Schlagschnur?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kalle

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

bei ner 4,20 rute hab ich ca 6,00 m schlagschnur drauf. ich lass blei +köder so hängen wie ich werfe und  hab dabei 3-4 wicklungen von der schlagschnur noch auf der rolle.


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die Schlagschnur ist so kurz wie möglich. Bei der Auswurfstellung, also den Köder auf dem Strand hinter mit liegend sind noch etwa 6,7 Wicklungen auf der Spule!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Boardies!!
> 
> .... Komm ich mit 3,90m aus oder bringen 4,20m noch´n paar Meter mehr weite? Werfe ich mit ner harten oder ner weichen Rute weiter??
> Da ist mir der Gedanke gekommen hier im Board mal nen Stein ins rollen zu bringen(oder auch nicht): Wie wäre es denn wenn wir Boardies mal nen "Gerätetesttag" an der Küste mit gemütlichem Beisammensein, Klönschnack,Fachsimpeln Grillen etc. und anschliessender "Praxisübung"(Brandungsangeln) auf die Beine stellen würden???
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch nen Gerätehändler der sich bereit erklärt so eine "Veranstaltung"mit ein  paar Ruten/Rollen von Economy bis First Class auszustatten und zu begleiten, um diese dann ausgiebig zu testen. Sowas könnte vielleicht auch grad für die Brandungsangelanfänger/-einsteiger ne gehörige Kaufentscheidungserleichterung sein. Oder er wird direkt fündig und kauft direkt vor Ort "sein Traumgerät". Wenn dann noch jemand Kontakte zu einem oder mehreren Wurfcracks hat... umso besser!! So kann man gleich noch unter fachkundiger Anleitung an der Wurftechnik feilen. Am leiblichen Wohl soll es natürlich auch nicht scheitern wenn jeder seinen Beitrag dazu leistet. Einer besorgt denn Grill, ein anderer kümmert sich um die Getränke usw...usw...usw...
> Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken???
> Ist bestimmt noch´n weiter Weg bis zur Durchführung aber gemeinsam schafft man auch sowas!!! oder nicht??...
> 
> 
> Mit fischigen Grüssen
> Daniel (dorschjaeger75)|wavey:



Nu isses soweit dank Hauke  #h als Planer! Wir haben die Möglichkeit verschiedenes Gerät zu testen und uns Wurftechniken anzuschauen. Es kann jeder feststellen wie weit er wirklich wirft, mal sehen ob man seine Einschätzungen nun korrigieren muß |kopfkrat . Ich bleibe bei meiner Einschätzung von unter 100 Metern bei mir, bin mal gespannt...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Andreas

ich garantiere dir, das du die 100 Meter spätestens nach ein paar Probewürfen mit mein Geschirr wirfst!!! Wette ich soforf drauf :m !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Nu isses soweit dank Hauke  #h als Planer! Wir haben die Möglichkeit verschiedenes Gerät zu testen und uns Wurftechniken anzuschauen. Es kann jeder feststellen wie weit er wirklich wirft, mal sehen ob man seine Einschätzungen nun korrigieren muß |kopfkrat . Ich bleibe bei meiner Einschätzung von unter 100 Metern bei mir, bin mal gespannt...
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Also mein erster Wurf vorhin schlug bei 160 Metern auf! Und das ohne Geflecht, mit einer ganz normalen Keule  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein erster Wurf vorhin schlug bei 160 Metern auf! Und das ohne Geflecht, mit einer ganz normalen Keule  #6



Dreh nicht durch Hauke. Das waren keine 160. Das waren 130. Björn und ich sind Zeugen!!!!  :q  :m  #6  Da hast Du Dich ein wenig verschätzt.......


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

|muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |sagnix


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hab ich gar nicht.... :r 

Ich habe ja 2 Farben runtergezählt, denn es waren 210 als ich anfing einzukurbeln...

Ich mach das morgen einfach nochmal, da kenn ich nix...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Genau Hauke morgen ist besser, denn dann können wir das genau nachmessen. hihihihihihhihi


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Jaja, Dennis, da bööööörn ich Dich weccccchhhh


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Na wenn Du meinst. Ich hab mit Björns Ruten vom Strand mit Vorfach voll durchgezogen und ich war damit weiter als Du mit Deinem Pischiwurf..... :m:q. Wir werden ja morgen die ersten beiden sein, die werfen. Aber ich werd dann mit Deiner werfen...... Chancengleichheit!


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

 Jaja, die Chancengleichheit  Naja, mach das, aber wenn Du die zerknackst bist Du, ich sagte es bereits, ein armer, armer Mann...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich scheiß auf Deine WC II .... Wenn ich will kann ich Dir 3 auf Schlag bezahlen. Und wofür hab ich ne sehr gute Haftpflicht? Aber wenn die Rute knacken sollte, dann kannst Du Dir sicher sein, dass diese Ruten wirklich Schrott sind .....  Danach wüsste ich wohl genauer, dass ich mir Shimano´s zulegen würde! Aber morgen werfen wir mal ne Runde


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wenn Du die WCII durch normales Werfen kaputt machen kannstm kriegst Du n Bier


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die WCII durch normales Werfen kaputt machen kannstm kriegst Du n Bier



Also morgen weißt Du, was bei mir normales Werfen ist. Aber keine Angst! Du steckst die WC ja zusammen. Dann hab ich eine Sorge weniger....


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Kannst du das nicht?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Doch, aber wenn sie knackt, dann kann ich das auf Deine Unfähigkeit zurückschließen, Ruten zusammen stecken zu können.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Achso...aber wir belassen es dann dennoch bei Deiner Haftpflicht, ok?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Klar, aber das wird schon nicht passieren!!! Keine Angst.... Darfst dann auch meine BlueStar zerbrechen.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die hat doch sowieso schon eine Knacks oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Deswegen darf Deine Versicherung einspringen


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Du vergisst meine Selbstbeteiligung. Außerdem wäre das nicht Recht und somit mach ich sowas nicht


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich auch nicht. Deswegen kann ich meine Pflicht nicht in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Naja, dann geht es halt an Deine Ersparnisse...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die sind schon in Shimano´s investiert. Hab ich Dir doch gesagt......


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Naja, und ich habe dann einfach mal keine Rute mehr was...tolle Idee


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wieso... Du verdienst doch so viel! Hast Du doch immer gesagt. Dann dürfte es für Dich gar kein Prob sein, Dir die 800€ Stöcker zu kaufen


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Ich habe das zwar nicht gesagt aber egal. Ich denke bei 800 Euro überlegt jeder, egal wieviel Geld er hat oder nicht hat. Zumal ich es leider so dicke nun auch wieder nicht habe...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Jaja jetzt auf einmal. Was war denn mit dem Porsche?


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Nicht am Rad drehen. Ich schnack halt manchmal ein bissl.. Ne, das war nur Spaß, ist doch Käse...anderes Thema


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Genau..... Was denn für ein anderes Thema


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Du wolltest mir noch sagen, wie Du meine Rute bezahlen möchtest, wenn Du sie schrottest...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mit Naturalien.....Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

och nööööö, lass mal, kannst in den Popoclub gehen mit solchen Ideen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Was nee lass mal............ Aber jetzt aufhören. Das ist steht hier nicht zur Debatte


----------



## JanS

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

^^ lol ... nette unterhaltung da kommen ja sachen ans licht *g*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

JanS. Das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen  ..... SCHLUSS damit!!!!!!


----------



## JanS

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

nee bloß ned mehr davon *g*


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Genau, irgendwann ist mal gut


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mann mann mann! Hauke wir sollten uns nicht weiter verraten löl.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mann mann mann! Hauke wir sollten uns nicht weiter verraten löl.....




....sonst wollen die anderen noch mitmachen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

echt spaßig was mit euch beiden so abgeht in den threads 

@ sylverpasi
mit PORSCHE meint er doch nur den BEACH ROLLY (hackenporsche)


----------



## JanS

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

loool^^


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> echt spaßig was mit euch beiden so abgeht in den threads
> 
> @ sylverpasi
> mit PORSCHE meint er doch nur den BEACH ROLLY (hackenporsche)



Aga.... Na klar. Den meint er wohl auch. Den kann er von mir gebraucht käuflich erwerben. So´n Teil steht noch bei mir in der Garage.... :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

hehehe.....
mal sehen was er dazu sagt "seinen porsche" im lupo durch die gegend zu fahren


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Sehr komisch ihr Scherzkekse...


----------



## zeevisser

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo,

Ich und mein Brufder uben manchmal auf land. Dort stellen wir um den 10 meter ein merkmal hin. Mein bruder ist der Meister mit 148 meter !!!!
Dies mit ein rute van 5 meter von Shakespear ''K2 titanium'' und ein normale rolle von Mitchel  mit monofiller von 30/100 von shimano! Ich habbe nur 132 geworfen :c  ! Die ohne wind ! Wen ein bisschen wind steht  oder guter wind gehen auch noch  wurfe weit uber die  100meter!!  Es macht richtig spass das mal zu versuchen!

Grussen aus Groningen


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Zeevisser


> Dies mit ein rute van 5 meter...



Das ist bestimmt ein heftiges keulen, oder? Angelt Ihr an der Nordsee alle so lange Brandungsruten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

*5 Meter* |kopfkrat ?!!!! Versucht doch mal mit ner 3,90 m oder 4,20 m... Würde mein Ar... drauf verwetten das ihr wesentlich weiter mit werfen würdet! Für ne 5 m Peitsche muss man ja schon 2 Meter lange Arme haben um die aufzuladen :m !


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Für ne 5 m Peitsche muss man ja schon 2 Meter lange Arme haben um die aufzuladen :m !


Man sollte rein rechnerisch aber schon 2.21m lang gewachsen sein |znaika: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Man sollte rein rechnerisch aber schon 2.21m lang gewachsen sein |znaika:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Wie lautet denn die Formel Michael?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## welsfaenger

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Test am Vereinssee:
Ziel: eine Insel ist ziemlich genau 130 Meter vom Ufer entfernt
Personen: Mein Bruder (195 cm durchtrainiert) und ich (185cm 77 kg, aber weniger Kraft in den armen)
Gerät: Armalite Karpfenrute 2.75 lbs, DAM Quick Distance, 030er Monofil
Ergebnis: Ich kam bis an die Insel ran (bis auf 1/2 Meter), Brüderchern lag immer min. 10-20 Meter vor der Insel
>> Nicht die Kraft sondern die Tecnik ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## Micky

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> *5 Meter* |kopfkrat ?!!!! Versucht doch mal mit ner 3,90 m oder 4,20 m... Würde mein Ar... drauf verwetten das ihr wesentlich weiter mit werfen würdet! Für ne 5 m Peitsche muss man ja schon 2 Meter lange Arme haben um die aufzuladen :m !


 
Es reichen auch stattliche 1,93m um ne 5 Meter Rute zu laden. Ich hatte beim Casting spasseshalber meine 5m-Telerute dabei und auch hier schlug das Blei (150gr.) bei 130 Metern ein.
DAS GEHT AB!!! #6


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lautet denn die Formel Michael?


Doppelte Körperlänge x 113% soll die optimale Rutenlänge ergeben #h 

Kommt aber nicht von mir, hab ich selber hier mal irgendwann irgendwo gelesen #4 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Na endlich  

Na dann ist mein Teil zu lang, na macht nix!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin,





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist mein Teil zu lang, na macht nix!


Und würde Deine Frau das bestätigen wollen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Laut Deiner Formel müsste mein Knüppel 3,2389381 m sein..........


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Wat bist du denn für`n Zwerg :q ? Dann müsstest du ja so ca 1,43 m sein |kopfkrat !!!  Bei mir kommt 4,0454 m raus und jetzt mal ohne Witz. Ich hatte mal Special-Edition von Shimano die waren 4,05 m und mit denen bin ich am Besten klar gekommen.

@ Michael
Coole Formel #6 , hat Hand und Fuß würd ich sagen...


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich
> 
> Na dann ist mein Teil zu lang,




 |sagnix  :q  :q 

Wieder einer für die Februar-Nomenierung????


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Deiner Formel müsste mein Knüppel 3,2389381 m sein..........



Dennis 6 |znaika: , setzen!



			
				NeidischB schrieb:
			
		

> Und würde Deine Frau das bestätigen wollen?



ähm |kopfkrat so ja nun nicht  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat bist du denn für`n Zwerg :q ? Dann müsstest du ja so ca 1,43 m sein |kopfkrat !!!  Bei mir kommt 4,0454 m raus und jetzt mal ohne Witz. Ich hatte mal Special-Edition von Shimano die waren 4,05 m und mit denen bin ich am Besten klar gekommen.
> 
> @ Michael
> Coole Formel #6 , hat Hand und Fuß würd ich sagen...



Year ich hab die falsche Taste aufm Rechner getippt! 
*
Änderung* 
Laut Micha´s Formel ist meine optimale Knüppellänge 4,1358 m  :q  #6


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Diese Regel gilt wohl aber nur für die Ostsee 

Wir in der Nordsee sehen das anders. Ich habe das Brandungsangeln ja in Holland von Holländern gelernt. Von denen hatte keiner eine Rute unter 5 Meter. Die hatten sogar ruten die 5,20 lang waren. Und als Riesen sind die ja auch nicht bekannt 

MFG


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Sylverpasi

Is kein problem Keule, bring mir den Stock und ich mach sie dir auf* "DIE IDEALLÄNGE!!!"* #6  :q 
Das geht auch ganz schnell....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Nööööö Marcy... Meine Ideallänge ist Shimano .... 425 BX. Ich hatte ja die AX geworfen


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Die Formel ist lustig, bin dann mit 4,13 Meter dabei. Ist doch gut, dann passt 4,20 ja schon fast....?!

Wie lang sind denn die Aero Technium eigentlich? Das sind doch 425, oder?


----------



## chippog

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

meine formel ist da ganz anders! ich nehme eine dreimetersechzig rute und fertige eine höchstens einmeterzwanzig lange montage an. dann fahre ich raus an die küste, schau mich beim werfen um, dass ich ja nicht mit den haken in den felsen hängen bleibe und werfe was das zeug hält... da sind dann meist achtzig meter drin, wenn nicht gegenwind. bei rückenwind ist besonders darauf zu achten, je höher, desto weiter... auflandige winde sind am besten zu vermeiden, da dann die felsen arsc.glatt werden und die fische in zwanzig und mehr meter tiefe auch nicht besser beissen... von wegen anlauf und fünfmeterruten.... damit kannst du bei mir mit etwas glück einen passablen unterhandwurf tätigen........... chippen auf den klippen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Tja, so ist das: Anderes Angelrevier, andere Angelart...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin
habe meine alte Umfrage mal wieder ausgebuddelt, die den letzen Beitrag vor einem Jahr erhalten hat. Inzwischen gibt`s ja neue Brandungsangler im board, will mal sehen, wie die so abstimmen.


----------



## sunny

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mein Button fehlt . Zwischen 80 m und 100 m schaffe ich bei normalen Bedingungen eigentlich immer. Habe daher 100 m müsste ich schaffen angekreuzt.


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Bin ja auch noch nicht so lange on Board.

Habe kein Problem über 100m zu werfen. Bei uns vor der Tür ist ein schönes Feld. Von einem Graben zum Parallelen sind es genau 100m.
Aus Jux habe ich gerade mit Zwei - Haken - billig - Montage ohne Clips und sonstigen Schmuck, aber mit zwei kleinen Twistern bei schwachen NO-Gegenwind mit einer 4,28m Rute, 60er Schlagschnur und 30er Mono mal just 135m ohne Ablegen rausgekeult.
Wollte neue Schnur aufspulen und so ging das Abwickeln schneller. Den zweiten Versuch mit reduzierter Schnur habe ich wegen frei laufender Hunde unterlassen.

Nach der Formel müsste die Angel mindestens 4,17m lang sein. Passt doch:m
Zur Info : Als Schlosser kann ich sehr gut mit der Griffhaltung beim Vorschlaghammer umgehen, außerdem ist reißends Peitschen und Anlaufen völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hallo,
ich habe mal 150m getippt. Die sind bei mir fast immer drin. Haber vor einigen Jahren mal eine Veranstaltung mit meiner Jugendgruppe auf einem Flugplatz durchgeführt, um diese an das Brandungsangeln heran zu führen. Mein bester Wurf lag damals bei genau gemessenen 179 m, allerdings ohne Haken, mit einer World Champion II und 150 g Blei. Jeder Harken mit Gummiwurm bestückt brachte etwa 10 m weniger. Ich hatte damals schon einen Jugendlichen dabei, der auch die 150m Marke geknackt hat. 

In letzter Zeit habe ich nicht mehr nachgemessen. Mit einer Dega-Keulenschnur (0,30 auf 0,60, mit einem Harken und keinem starken Gegenwind) habe ich bei normalen Verhältnissen nur noch ca. 2-3 Wicklungen auf der Spule. Also so ca. 160 m. Ich angle jetzt überwiegend mit einer Quantum Energie Surf 450. Zu beachten ist allerdings, das die Weiter nach längerer Angelzeit abnimmt, so verliere ich in einer Nacht noch ca. 10 m an Weite.


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Oh, bei der Angabe der Wicklungen fehlt ja noch was. Ich meine natürlich 2-3 Wicklungen der letzten roten Farbe.

Gruß

Dorschgreifer.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein bester Wurf lag damals bei genau gemessenen 179 m.


 
Und das mit monofiler Schnur??? Alle Achtung  #6 #6 #6 
Ich hatte auch mal solch tolles Maßband "Made in China" bei den die ersten 50 Meter fehlten :m :m :m


----------



## Hardi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Mal interessehalber eine Frage als Ex-Brandungsangler. Habt ihr Unterschiede in der max. Wurfweite zwischen Tageslicht un Dunkelheit?
Bleiben bei Euch, wenn ihr voll mit der Zweihakenmontage durchzieht, natürlich geklippt die Würmer auf dem Haken? Und mit wie viel Würmern angelt Ihr in der Praxis, dürfte den Luftwiederstand des Vorfaches beeinflussen.
Habe mal, ob wohl ich keine Brandungsrute seit langem geworfen habe und auch nicht mehr werde, 100 Meter angekreuzt. Im Dunkeln mit leichtem queren Wind und zwei Haken mit drei Würmen pro Haken dürfte das für mich inzwischen ungeübten das realistische Maximum sein.
Als Grundlage habe ich mein damaliges Gerät genommen.
Hi, Klaus S.|wavey:  , die Faps Ruten...:g


----------



## nordman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

ich habe für 100m kein problem gestimmt. naja, ich war auch mal speerwerfer zu meiner glanzzeit, und irgendwas ist davon hängengeblieben.

nur mit 120g blei auf der wiese geworfen habe ich nachgemessene 207m geschafft.


----------



## Hardi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Hi Nordman,
Aurora Borealis, nettes Pic.


----------



## nordman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

nicht wahr, hardi?

hab ich gestern abend bei uns hier geschossen.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> nur mit 120g blei auf der wiese geworfen habe ich nachgemessene 207m geschafft.


 
Mit Stationärrolle??? Mit monofiler Schnur??? Man oh man, ihr könntet locker bei den Weltmeisterschaften im Meerescastig teilnehmen. Hier gibt es ja echt versteckte Weitwurftalente (oder besser gesagt Experten).


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Hardi,

ich merke bei mir keinen Unterschied zwischen Tages und Nachtzeit. Ich werfe in der Regel, mit nur einem Wurm pro Harken, kommt auf die Größe der Würmer an. Da ich meine Würmer nicht mit der Nadel aufziehe, bevorzuge ich Nordseewürmer. Die sind in der Regel kleiner als die Monster aus der Ostsee. Bei den großen Ostseewürmern fliegt bei mir die Hälfte schon gleich zu Anfang des Wurfes weg, und da nützen Klips auch nichts. 

Ich reduziere den Windwiederstand ausschließlich durch den Verzicht auf bunte Perlen und was es sonst noch an Klimbim auf dem Markt gibt. Bei mir gibt es maximal eine kleine Leuchtperle pro Harken.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Klaus S,

ich werfe ausschließlich mit monofiler Schnur, an geflochtener Schnur traue ich mich noch nicht ran. Bei geflochtener Schnur müsste ich mir den Finger tapen, ob ich da noch gefühl beim wefen habe, weis ich nicht so recht. Außerdem muß man da beim Knoten für die Schlagschnur sehr genau aufpassen.

Zu den Experten kann ich nur sagen, dass es da wohl noch eine ganze Menge guter Werfer gibt. Die haben nur kein Interesse, sich mit irgendjemanden zu messen. Die sind glücklich, wenn sie ihre Fische fangen und das finde ich wichtiger als irgend einen Titel. 

Ist gibt unter Experten bestimmt auch welche, die ausschließlich Meisterschaften besuchen, aber mit dem Brandungsangeln nicht viel im Sinn haben. Die Frage ist, wie weit die werfen, wenn sie bei Windsttärke 8 von vorne, über mehrere Stunden am Strand stehen. Da reichen 150g Wurfgewicht nicht aus, da ist knüppel mit 200g und mehr angesagt.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@nordman #h 
lese dir das mal eben durch und dann behaupte nochmals das du mit einer monifilen Schnur und einer Stationärrolle 207 Meter mit 125 Gram Blei wirfst. Lass doch einfach 100 Meter weg und dann glaub ich dir das auch. 

http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/Unser_Verband/Long_Slinging/Bericht_zur_Weltmeisterschaft_/bericht_zur_weltmeisterschaft_.htm

Die Jungs sind ständig am üben und und haben meine Hochachtung verdient da sie wirklich über 200 Meter werfen (und das auch nur mit Multirollen). Ich würde dir ja gerne glauben das du 207 Meter wirfst aber das mach ich nicht |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

100m Würfe halte ich persönlich für durchaus möglich auch150 und mehr sind drin alles eine Sache der Übung und des Gerätes viel schwieriger ist es Würfe um die30m mit der Brandungsrute hin zu bekommen finde ich , manchmal reicht es ja auch nur dahin zuwerfen wo der Fisch ist:q


----------



## friggler

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Also Ich habs heute auch mal getestet.

 Da Ich neben meiner Brandungsrute gerne leichtes Geschirr (Spinnrute+60g-80g Blei) benutze habe Ich 3 Kombos ausprobiert:
 Spinnrute: Zebco Hypercast-M 3,00m mit 60g Birne  Cormoran-Rolle No1 0,20er Fireline = 109m
 "Brandungsrute" Zebco topic 4,20m mit 115g Birnenblei Dega Seapoint 601 0,20er Fireline = 116m
 Shimano Beastmaster 425 BX mit 140g Birnenblei Rolle Shimano JHX6000 mit 0,20er Fireline = 138m

 Es war windstill und keine Montage dran. Wurfstil: Überkopf ohne ablegen. Einen 2. Wurf mit voll durchziehen konnte Ich nicht machen da am Ende des ersten Platzes Bäume stehen und da gingen schon die ersten Würfe durch... Auf eine Wiederholung mit besseren Rollen habe Ich deshalb auch verzichtet. Ich denke es wäre deutlich mehr möglich. Mit Montage und/oder Gegenwind wärs deutlich weniger geworden. 
 Deshalb (ohne Montage): 100m kein Problem.

 Einem guten Werfer würde Ich dennoch zu gerne mal über die Schultern schauen...

 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## Dorschgreifer

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

@ Klaus S,

sorry, aber dass mit den 207m kam nicht von mir sondern von nordman. Er hat auch nicht 125g angegeben sondern 120g. Bei mir waren es nur 179m und die wurden unter Zeugen vermessen.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus S,
> 
> sorry, aber dass mit den 207m kam nicht von mir sondern von nordman.


 
Stimmt... SORRY hab euch verwechselt :m :m :m


----------



## nordman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> @nordman #h
> lese dir das mal eben durch und dann behaupte nochmals das du mit einer monifilen Schnur und einer Stationärrolle 207 Meter mit 125 Gram Blei wirfst. Lass doch einfach 100 Meter weg und dann glaub ich dir das auch.



wo hab ich denn etwas von monofiler schnur geschrieben?

ich werfe mit ner fireline (frag mich aber bloß nicht nach dem durchmesser, tragkraft etwa 8 kg) mit eingespleißter geflochtener schlagschnur. das geht ab wie hulle. aber mit ner voll montierten und beköderten angel kannst du mindestens 40-50m abziehen.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> wo hab ich denn etwas von monofiler schnur geschrieben?


 
Sorry... hab Dich und @*Dorschgreifer* da so ein bisschen durcheinander gewirbelt :q 

Mit der Fireline sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Es müßte eine 17er sein mit der du wirfst. Mit monofiler Schnur und Stationärrolle kommen die besten Werfer kaum über 150 Meter.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry... hab Dich und @*Dorschgreifer* da so ein bisschen durcheinander gewirbelt :q
> 
> Mit der Fireline sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Es müßte eine 17er sein mit der du wirfst. Mit monofiler Schnur und Stationärrolle kommen die besten Werfer kaum über 150 Meter.



Moin Klaus,(Tunkenklaus|supergri )
wir können ja in Berlin Freitag mal zusammen auf'n Platz gehen,|supergri 
nordmann ist glaub ich auch da.....|supergri 
ich wette mit euch das ich weiter werfe|bla: 

vielleicht auch nur mit nem Schneeball  

Gruß Thomas

PS;Klaus das gibt ja wieder Gesprächsstoff|supergri


----------



## nordman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

nee, thomas, ich kann leider nicht kommen

war dieses jahr schon länger in deutschland als vorgesehen, und irgendwann muß ich ja auch mal geld verdienen.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus,(Tunkenklaus|supergri )
> wir können ja in Berlin Freitag mal zusammen auf'n Platz gehen,|supergri
> nordmann ist glaub ich auch da.....|supergri
> ich wette mit euch das ich weiter werfe|bla:
> 
> vielleicht auch nur mit nem Schneeball
> 
> Gruß Thomas
> 
> PS;Klaus das gibt ja wieder Gesprächsstoff|supergri


^

Moin moin,
schlage doch Freitag einfach mal bei mir auf. Meine Süsse bekommt Besuch von ihrer Freundin und somit  hab ich den Freitag auch frei  
Können ja dann mit Nordman eine Schneeballschlacht machen (auf 200 Meter Entfernung, tut nicht so aua :q :q :q )


----------



## nordman

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Moin moin,
> schlage doch Freitag einfach mal bei mir auf. Meine Süsse bekommt Besuch von ihrer Freundin und somit hab ich den Freitag auch frei
> Können ja dann mit Nordman eine Schneeballschlacht machen (auf 200 Meter Entfernung, tut nicht so aua :q :q :q )



nee, klaus, am freitag müßtest du mit mir eine schneeballschlacht auf ca. 3000000 m entfernung machen. SOOO weit komme ich auch nicht...:q


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Je nach dem... zumindest bei mir. Also: Ohne Wurm und Clips- nur Blei (Birnenblei 160 Gr.) werf ich auf der Wiese 145m.

Gefühlsmässig aber- an der Küste mit Gegenwind und "voller" Montage, Nachläufervorfach mit 1 Haken und Impactshield bestückt mit 2 Wattis und 2 Perlen, würde ich sagen, dass ich die 100m nicht mehr erreiche. 80-90m- dann ist Feierabend.

Die neuen Eigenbauruten- sollten aber Abhilfe schaffen, da die "Hebelgesetze" und das Aufladen der Rute mindestens in der Theorie besser sein sollte.

Werds aber auf der Wiese zuerst probieren und mich "einschiessen".

Gruss Dani


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Fireline sieht es schon ganz anders aus. Es müßte eine 17er sein mit der du wirfst. Mit monofiler Schnur und Stationärrolle kommen die besten Werfer kaum über 150 Meter.



Das trifft aber nur zu, wenn mit vollem System am Strand geworfen wird. Schätzungsweise gibt es in diesem Fall nur ca. 100 Werfer in Europa, die regelmäßig über 150m werfen könnten. Geflochtene lässt sich lediglich besser mit der Multi werfen.
Mein nachgemessener persönlicher Rekord bei einer Surfcasting-Veranstaltung 1985 landete bei 200,86m. 25er Mono, Stationärrolle, gefl. Schlagschnur, 130g Blei, 4,20m Glasfaser-Backcaster-Rute, Pendelwurf. Dafür habe ich drei Monate auf der Wiese geübt.:gSooo viel hat sich seither trotz Geflochtener nicht verändert, denn die besten Engländer kratzten auch damals mit Mono an die 250m.
Habe mal neben Paul Carry, engl. Meister von 1980, geangelt. Es war schon frustrierend, mit welcher eleganten Leichtigkeit der die Wattis mit Mono und Stationärrolle jenseits der 150m platzierte. Der Einschlag war nie zu hören.
Das war hier aber nicht die Frage, sondern wie weit werfen wir jetzt.
Natürlich werfen wir nachts kürzer, weil die Rute nicht optimal zum Schnurablauf ausgerichtet werden kann und somit eine höhere Reibung an den Ringen entsteht.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> nee, klaus, am freitag müßtest du mit mir eine schneeballschlacht auf ca. 3000000 m entfernung machen. SOOO weit komme ich auch nicht...:q


 
Hi Nordman,
hab schon gehört das du am Wochenende wieder Richtung Norge düst :m 
Naja, mit ordentlich Rückenwind solltest du die paar Meter weiter doch auch noch schaffen |bla: |supergri 

Gute Reise....


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> 4,20m Glasfaser-Backcaster-Rute


 
Hi Rumpelrudi #h 
mit der Rute hätte ich das auch geschafft |supergri |supergri |supergri  Die guten alten Glasfaserruten schreien ja förmlich danach das man mit ihnen über 200 Meter wirft.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> mit der Rute hätte ich das auch geschafft |supergri |supergri |supergri  Die guten alten Glasfaserruten schreien ja förmlich danach das man mit ihnen über 200 Meter wirft.





|muahah: Man muss es halt drauf haben...


----------



## Christian1982

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin Moin

Habe mir vor kurzer Zeit ne neue Ausrüstung gekauft und hab die auch gleich am Strand ausprobieren. Hehe:q 

*Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX*
*Shimano Ultegra 12000*

Super geiles Gerät. Am Strand von Haffkrug habe ich neben der Bücke mit 150gr und der 0,28 Trilene Mono geworfen und die besten Würfe waren, falls mich mein Auge nicht täuscht fast genauso lang wie die Brücke. 
Laut Map24.de soll die Brücke *140m* lang sein.
Will es aber nochmal auf der Wiese und mit nem Maßband ausprobieren.

Gruß Christian1982#6


----------



## arno

*AW: 100 Meter Umfrage*

Moin.
Ich habe unter Zeugen im Hamburger Hafen ca. 100 Meter geschafft.
Ausrüstung:
Sänger Spirit 4,20 180 Gr. WG
Sänger Pro T 60 Freerunner
30er Monoschnur
Krallenblei mit 175 Gr.

Ort Holthusener Kai.
Da stehen so dicke Pfeiler im Wasser, die angeblich 125 Meter vom Ufer weg sind.
Habe bis kurz davor geworfen.


----------

